# Авиация > Матчасть >  21-е спарки

## FLOGGER

Очень прошу знающих людей разъяснить до какого года выпускались спарки МИГ-21У с узким килем? Перечитал сегодня статью в "Мире авиации" и обнаружил, что 21У были и с широким килем, как на ПФМах и далее. Когда читал эту статью первый раз, не обратил внимания на этот факт, а сейчас обратил и заинтересовался. Кто в теме, ответьте, пожалуйста. И еще вопрос по спаркам: в Сети встречаются фото спарок, правда, не наших (польских) с ПТБ от МИГ-23. Вопрос: на практике наши спарки (в ВВАУЛах, полках) летали с баками от 23-их или это просто так бак подвесили поляки, для музея?

----------


## Bambr

МиГ-21У (Изделие 66) строился серийно на заводе №31(Тбилиси) в 1962-1966 г.г. и на заводе №30 (Москва) в 1964-1968 г.г. на экспорт. 

МиГ-21УС (Изделие 68) Строился серийно на заводе №31 в 1966-1970 г.г.

Пока только предположение, что широкий киль могли иметь МиГ-21У завода № 30. Подтверждением служат фото на http://www.airliners.net. Там есть словацкий (cn 662419), два польских (cn 662719) и (cn 662720).

----------


## Mig

> И еще вопрос по спаркам: в Сети встречаются фото спарок, правда, не наших (польских) с ПТБ от МИГ-23. Вопрос: на практике наши спарки (в ВВАУЛах, полках) летали с баками от 23-их или это просто так бак подвесили поляки, для музея?


Зачем в реальной жизни на МиГ-21У/С/М вешать ПТБ от МиГ-23, которые были очень не надежными и капризными?

----------


## Bambr

Вот еще одно подтверждение о широком киле.

Также *на поздних МиГ-21ПФ ставились кили с увеличенной хордой* ...

Серийное производство перехватчиков МиГ-21ПФ началось в Горьком на заводе № 21 в 1962 г. В *1964 г. выпуск был переведен на московский завод «знамя Труда».* ... Экспортные поставки продолжались до 1968 г.

Я думаю на заводе №30 на обе модификации (У и ПФ) ставили один и тот же киль.

А в Тбилиси увеличенный киль пошел на УС.

----------


## FLOGGER

Bambr, большое спасибо за подсказки, вроде логично. Но все же хотелось бы поточнее: где, когда?

----------


## Bambr

> Но все же хотелось бы поточнее: где, когда?


Вот если бы получить доступ к базе заводских номеров самолетов (если она существует), то все было бы проще.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, хотя бы, не к базе, а просто узнать, с какого времени и на каком заводе стали выпускать спарки "У" с широким килем. Просто раньше я считал, что все "У" с узким килем. Для меня  "У" с широким килем-новость.

----------


## Igor_k

> Зачем в реальной жизни на МиГ-21У/С/М вешать ПТБ от МиГ-23, которые были очень не надежными и капризными?


Миг,не уточните,о каких ПТБ Вы говорите-подфюзеляжных бананах или  подкрыльевых ПТБ-800?Если второе,то там,вроде бы,говорили о проблемах с узлом подвески

----------


## Mig

> Миг,не уточните,о каких ПТБ Вы говорите-подфюзеляжных бананах или  подкрыльевых ПТБ-800?


*Владимир Готлибович Колотухин, летчик 32-го гвардейского иап, аэродром Шаталово:*

"... В начале мая 1975 года нашему полку была поставлена задача перегнать новые самолеты МиГ-23М с завода в Луховицах в Монголию для перевооружения 126-го истребительного авиаполка, базировавшегося на аэродроме Чойрен.

Это был первый для нас перелет на самолетах МиГ-23М с тремя подвесными топливными баками. Подготовка самолетов производилась совместно с представителями МАП. Поэтому летчики 32 гиап  перегоняли эти самолеты, не будучи связанными должностными узами с инженерно-техническим составом. Облетали каждый свой самолет. Прочувствовали и – «Вперед! Задача особой государственной важности!»

Первые «ласточки», т.е. мелкие неприятности, начались с первого этапа перелета. Учитывая, что никому не хотелось пересекать необъятные просторы Родины в гордом одиночестве, про мелкие неисправности летчики говаривали между собой, ругаясь по поводу «высокого» качества самолетов, но официально об отказах не докладывали.

В Свердловске проявилась и первая «ворона». МиГ-23М бортовой номер 53 старшего нашей группы подполковника Баданова Анатолия Георгиевича проявил свой характер. После запуска в процессе выхода двигателя на обороты ПМГ (полетный малый газ) неожиданно начался сброс топлива через систему предохранительных клапанов. Мгновенная остановка двигателя не спасла от разлива по бетону большого количества топлива. Машина стояла на стоянке в огромной луже авиационного керосина.

Учитывая, что команда на вылет уже прошла и что «командир должен быть впереди на лихом коне», Баданов отозвал меня в сторону и  доверительно сообщил: «Я забираю твой самолет. Если починят мой – догоняй группу. Учитывая, что в одиночку лететь нельзя – остаетесь парой с Михаилом Королевым».

Как ни странно, дефект был устранен довольно быстро. Оказалось, что представители завода были уже знакомы с этой неисправностью и знали, как ее устранять: откручивалось большое число болтиков и снималась панель, закрывавшая трубопроводы. Затем авиационный специалист дул ртом в капиллярное отверстие командного клапана топливной системы до характерного щелчка. Панель водворялась на место. «Болтики» закручивались. После этого – «газовка» и – вперед! 

В Омске коллеги встретили нас с Михаилом как победителей. Я торжественно передал машину Баданову как исправную. Но чуть позже выяснилось, что представители завода, знали и о других дефектах топливной системы, о которых они рассказали… позднее. Оказалось, что этот дефект особенно ярко проявляется на пришедших из полета «горячих» машинах: будучи заправленными топливом вечером, машины за ночь остывали (контраст температур был большой) в результате чего давление в топливной системе падало и клапан залипал.

На следующее утро после сорвавшегося запуска, Анатолий Георгиевич опять забрал мой самолет, оставил мне свою, вновь описавшуюся машину (№ 53), сказав с печальным юмором, что разрешает лететь мне на этой «сцикухе» до самого Чойра.

За МиГ-23М с бортовым номером 53 устойчиво закрепилась эта кличка. Не долго думая и зная о нехватке технического состава, мы с Михаилом, вооружившись отверткой, приступили к устранению неполадки и очень скоро догнали нашу группу. Опыт эксплуатации заставил нас во время перелета начинать каждое утро с профилактического продувания клапана, и машина №53 не подводила до аэродрома Белая под Иркутском, который был крайней точкой перед пересечением «ленточки» (государственной границы СССР)… "

----------


## Mig

*Анатолий Андреевич Десницкий, старший штурман 32-го гвардейского иап*:

"... 17 января 1987 года 32 гиап в полном составе взлетел из Маров и пошел домой в Шаталово... …. Помимо нерасчетного ветра еще одной причиной посадки на запасных аэродромах была «болезнь» МиГ-23 по выработке подкрыльевых топливных баков. Это был конструктивный дефект. Специальный клапан в подвесном баке на высоте при температуре -56&#186;С замерзал и перекрывал подачу топлива из ПТБ. В этом перелете этот неприятный дефект произошел примерно у 30% самолетов…."

----------


## FLOGGER

> Миг,не уточните,о каких ПТБ Вы говорите-подфюзеляжных бананах или  подкрыльевых ПТБ-800?Если второе,то там,вроде бы,говорили о проблемах с узлом подвески


Речь идет о подфюзеляжном баке с МИГ-23.

----------


## Mig

Ветеран выразился вполне однозначно:




> *Анатолий Андреевич Десницкий, старший штурман 32-го гвардейского иап*:
> 
> "... «болезнь» МиГ-23 по выработке подкрыльевых топливных баков. Это был конструктивный дефект. …."

----------


## Igor_k

Миг,спасибо.А откуда эти воспоминаеия?

----------


## Mig

> Миг,спасибо.А откуда эти воспоминаеия?


Из книги, которая готовится к печати и  выйдет в свет (надеюсь) в начале следующего года:  Страницы истории 32-го гвардейского иап. Часть 2. Шаталово. 1968-1989.

----------


## Bambr

"Учебный самолет непрерывно совершенствовался вслед за боевым истребителем. Например, начиная с машины № 07665106 внедрили измененные закрылки, а также доработанную систему их уборки-выпуска, а с МиГ-21У № 08665106 стали устанавливать киль большей площади по типу МиГ-21ПФМ и новый тормозной парашют ПТ-21У в гондоле под рулем поворота."

Ефим Гордон, "Созданный для боя", Авиация и Время №6 2007, стр. 8

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ветеран выразился вполне однозначно:


Я начинал тему и спрашивал о *подфюзеляжном баке от МИГ-23* и его применении на МИГ-21У/УС/УМ. А воспоминания штурмана о его полетах на МИГ-23  в этой теме просто ни к селу ни к городу. Для этого есть раздел "литература".
Bambr, еще раз спасибо за подсказку. Журнал этот у меня есть, просто забыл про него. (Интересно, что означают первые 2 цифры в зав. номере?) Но завод, все-таки, думаю, один.

----------


## Bambr

Берем номер 08665106 и раскладываем:
08 - порядковый номер в серии
66 - изделие 66 (МиГ-21У)
51 - здесь должен быть номер завода, однако завод в Тбилиси имеет №31
06 - номер серии.

МиГ-21У ММЗ "Знамя труда" (завод №30), которые строились на экспорт, имели 6-ти значные заводские номера.
Я уже приводил два польских (cn 662719) и (cn 662720). 

Я думаю расшифровка такая:
66 - изделие 66 (МиГ-21У)
27 - номер серии
19 - номер самолета в серии.

А вот для МиГ-21С №95210102, который стоит в Монино

95 - изделие 95
21 - завод №21 - Горький
01 - серия
02 - номер в серии

По машинам завода №30 нашел еще такую информацию:
Экпортные модели за рубежом имели обозначение MIG-21U-400 - узкий киль,
MIG-21U-600 - широкий киль. В ГДР MIG-21U-600 стали поступать 1966 г.
Кстати, ПФМ начали делать на заводе №30 тоже в 1966.
На заводе №31 с 1966 делали УС.

Мой итог - в 1966 все выпускаемые на тот момент МиГи получили широкий киль.

----------


## Bambr

FLOGGER
По твоему второму вопросу вот здесь http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1131139339 есть фото немецкого ПФМ с ПТБ от МиГ-23.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Bambr! Большое спасибо за развернутый ответ. Обозначения 21-400 и 21-600 я встречал, конечно, но ни разу мне не пришло в голову сравнить кили. Думаю. что это обозначение экспортное, у нас, по-моему, таких не было. Понятно, что 66, 68 или 69 в номере означают изделие, но мне сдается, что первые две цифры-это номер серии, а не самолета в серии, хотя, это лишь предположение.
По поводу фото нем. МИГа с п/б от МИГ-23. так я именно потому и поинтересовался у сообщества, что не встречал фото *наших* спарок с этими баками. У поляков, немцев-видел фото, а, вот у нас, нет. Кто-нибудь может прояснить это?
Bambr, еще раз спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Bambr

FLOGGER
Нашел подтверждение по номерам здесь www.arrow-aviation.nl/mig21u.html

System 1: export MiG-21U-400 and MiG-21U-600 (Type 66) 

Utilizing a very simple system of batchnumber and number in batch the serialnumber is not too difficult to cope with. On paper the number is preceded by 66. For example one of the MiG-21s in storage at Craiova airbase in Romania bears number 2216. This would mean aircraft 16 from batch 22. The full 'paper' serialnumber would therefore be 662216. The MiG-21U built in the Znamya Truda factory only uses number-in-batch from 16 through 20. *The switch from U-400 to U-600 was made around batch 23*. 

System 2: MiG-21U, MiG-21US and early MiG-21UM (Type 66, 68 and 69) 

At first glance the serialnumber of the U, US and early UMs looks pretty complicated but looks can be deceiving! The factory at Tbilisi choose a system which is easy to comprehend. If not already apparent the third and fourth digit can be used to determine the exact type: 66 for the U, 68 for the US and 69 for the UM. *The first two digits reveal the number of the aircraft in the batch*. The batchnumber can be found at the end of the number; the last two digits. The remaining two digits are always 51 which is the factorycode. To give you an example: *aircraft 01665101 is the 1st MiG-21U from the first batch, aircraft 02665101 is the second MiG-21U from the first batch* etc etc. Production changed to MiG-21US at batch 19. The first UMs using this system are from batch 53 and the factory continued to identify MiG-21UMs in this way till at least batch 75.

----------


## Igor_k

> Я начинал тему и спрашивал о *подфюзеляжном баке от МИГ-23* и его применении на МИГ-21У/УС/УМ. А воспоминания штурмана о его полетах на МИГ-23  в этой теме просто ни к селу ни к городу. Для этого есть раздел "литература".


Так ведь это я спросил о топбаках на миг-23.И вопрос можно ставить несколько шире а была ли вообще взаимозаменяемость топбаков,например ПТБ-800 у Миг-23/27,Миг-29 и Су-17?Off-top,конечно,но неохота открывать новую тему

----------


## Bambr

Наполовину в тему: "Мегадальний таранный перехватчик".

----------


## FLOGGER

Это шутка? МИГ-21 с *пятью* ПТБ? Оставлю это...
В "Мире Авиации" №3-93 в статье про спарку написано, что выпускали спарки з-ды №51 и 60. Причем, спарка 60-го завода чуть отличалась от спарки 51 з-да. А что это за заводы? Причем, Bambr, обрати внимание, что число 51 встречается в зав. номерах.

----------


## Bambr

Это шутка гэдээровских авиамехаников.
Статью поищу. А так думаю 51 - Тбилиси, 60 - ММЗ "Знамя труда".

----------


## Mig

> А так думаю 51 - Тбилиси, 60 - ММЗ "Знамя труда".


ММЗ "Знамя труда" - это бывший завод №30. А тбилисский завод - это бывший №31.

----------


## Bambr

> ММЗ "Знамя труда" - это бывший завод №30. А тбилисский завод - это бывший №31.


Mig

Это давно и так ясно, почитай тему с начала. Вопрос в другом, почему в серийниках Тбилисского завода стоит код 51, а не 31.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это шутка гэдээровских авиамехаников.


Шутка-то,  шутка, но они что, в самом деле умудрились подвесить 5 баков или это фотомонтаж какой-то?



> Статью поищу. А так думаю 51 - Тбилиси, 60 - ММЗ "Знамя труда".


Да я тоже так думаю. Просто, видимо, законспирировались,чтобы враг не узнал.

----------


## sss

> 51 - здесь должен быть номер завода, однако завод в Тбилиси имеет №31


до введения новой системы заводских номеров (с начала 70-х) здесь ставился *код завода*, иногда совпадавший с номером, а чаще - нет

----------


## sss

> В "Мире Авиации" №3-93 в статье про спарку написано, что выпускали спарки з-ды №51 и 60. Причем, спарка 60-го завода чуть отличалась от спарки 51 з-да. А что это за заводы? Причем, Bambr, обрати внимание, что число 51 встречается в зав. номерах.


Вова Раткин тогда не знал номеров заводов и ориентировался именно на информацию из заводских номеров (насколько помню его рассказы). В любом случае, "з-ды №51 и 60" - это ошибка

----------


## FLOGGER

Я тоже так думаю.

----------


## muk33

> По поводу фото нем. МИГа с п/б от МИГ-23. так я именно потому и поинтересовался у сообщества, что не встречал фото *наших* спарок с этими баками. У поляков, немцев-видел фото, а, вот у нас, нет. Кто-нибудь может прояснить это?


В 1990 году 308 иап перегонял свои "бисы" из Сов.Гавани(Постовая) в Армавирское ВВАУЛ. Дальность на самом "длинном" участке перегона (Орловка-Укурей) по пределу и  боевые уходили с 2мя "500 литровыми" и подфюзеляжным 800л баками.  А вот спарки (УМ) пришлось оставить, так как подвесить на них 800-л баки не представлялось возможным. Они еще немного полетали, пока летом 91 не появилось достаточно 23УБ и все были утилизированы, даже те, что пришли из ремонта в 1989 году.

----------


## AC

> ...Спарки (УМ) пришлось оставить, так как подвесить на них 800-л баки не представлялось возможным. Они еще немного полетали, пока летом 91 не появилось достаточно 23УБ и все были утилизированы, даже те, что пришли из ремонта в 1989 году.


А другим способом их никак перевезти нельзя было что ли?...  :Confused:

----------


## FLOGGER

muk33, спасибо за ответ. В какой-то мере он отвечает на вопрос о п\б на спарках: что вешали, а что-нет. Но непонятно, почему у нас нельзя было подвесить 800 л бак, а у поляков можно. Вот фото:

----------


## muk33

> А другим способом их никак перевезти нельзя было что ли?...


Летчики предлагали инженерам, естествнно через облет. Но те уперлись-не положено! Всем было очень жалко, но, похоже никому до этого не было дела. Ведь и в училищах 21-е уже отживали. Что касается фото польских "УМ" - они могли запросить фирму, та - провести испытания ПРИМЕНИТЕЛЬНО к их варианту и внести изменения в документацию для "грузополучателя № ТАКОЙ-ТО". Это иногда практикуется. А остальные могут об этом и не знать. Или узнать. За отдельную плату...

----------


## FLOGGER

Вернусь немного назад: когда читал интервью с Н.Л.Шевченко, то прочитав вот это:


> Известен факт, когда нашего летчика-инструктора прихватили на спарке. 
> 
> Это другое дело. Но не буду этот факт комментировать. 
> 
> — Вы знаете про этот факт? 
> 
> Я знаю все факты, потому что я был при деле.


вспомнил, что 2-3 года назад в "Военной тайне" у Прокопенко был сюжет с каким-то нашим летчиком, который, якобы, на спарке сбил, естественно, "Фантом". Вылетел он с вьетнамцем, где-то там попался ему "Фантом", ну, он его и завалил. Честно скажу, не поверил тогда и не верю по сей день в эту историю. Не этот-ли случай имели в виду интервьюеры в беседе с Шевченко? И не является ли его деликатный отказ от комментария этого эпизода подтверждением того, что эта история-плод воображения того летчика? И, вообще, с технической стороны: могла ли спарка 21-го сбить "Фантом"? Могла ли она применять ракеты? Кто-то, что-то может сказать по существу?

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто может сказать, где сделали это фото? У нас или "за бугром"? Может, в Кубинке? И есть ли фото этого самолета с другой стороны? Интересует схема камуфляжа: это стандартный советский или фантазии тех, кто красил?

----------


## RA3DCS

> По моему, этот Миг21, отриставрирован в штатах.В программе "Смотр"(или "Авиаторы"),про них был сюжет


Инвентарь ангара совсем не штатовский!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Инвентарь ангара совсем не штатовский!


Мне тоже так кажется.

----------


## muk33

Это похоже ангар Микоян в Жуковском, самая дальняя часть. А это спарка №21, которая еще 5 лет назад летала в Ахтубинске. А потом сказали, что у нее на лонжероне обнаружена коррозия и ее отогнали в Жуковский.

----------


## Fighter

> Вернусь немного назад: когда читал интервью с Н.Л.Шевченко, то прочитав вот это:
> вспомнил, что 2-3 года назад в "Военной тайне" у Прокопенко был сюжет с каким-то нашим летчиком, который, якобы, на спарке сбил, естественно, "Фантом". Вылетел он с вьетнамцем, где-то там попался ему "Фантом", ну, он его и завалил. Честно скажу, не поверил тогда и не верю по сей день в эту историю. Не этот-ли случай имели в виду интервьюеры в беседе с Шевченко? И не является ли его деликатный отказ от комментария этого эпизода подтверждением того, что эта история-плод воображения того летчика? И, вообще, с технической стороны: могла ли спарка 21-го сбить "Фантом"? Могла ли она применять ракеты? Кто-то, что-то может сказать по существу?


Спарка могла применять ракеты Р-3С, но факта сбития F-4 не было. Был эпизод, опысываемый в бюллетене ВВС по обзору действий во Вьетнаме. МиГ-21 ум с нашим инструктором произвела взлет, через несколько минут аэродром был блокирован группой F-4. По спарке, выполняющей интенсивные маневры для срыва наведения ракет, было выпущено около десятка AIM-9, ни одна из них не попала, летчики, в связи с невозможностью посадки, после полной выработки топлива катапультировались вблизи аэродрома.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это похоже ангар Микоян в Жуковском, самая дальняя часть. А это спарка №21, которая еще 5 лет назад летала в Ахтубинске. А потом сказали, что у нее на лонжероне обнаружена коррозия и ее отогнали в Жуковский.


Большое спасибо. А это не она в более ранний период?

----------


## FLOGGER

> летчики, в связи с невозможностью посадки, после полной выработки топлива катапультировались вблизи аэродрома.


Интересно, амеры засчитали это себе как победу? Самолет-то, все-таки, оказался уничтожен...

----------


## muk33

> Большое спасибо. А это не она в более ранний период?


Очень похоже на неё. Но только по номеру трудно судить. Если это снято в Жуковском, скорее всего это она.

----------


## Sr10

> Интересно, амеры засчитали это себе как победу? Самолет-то, все-таки, оказался уничтожен...


Засчитали. По менее сказочной версии (дело было в сентябре 72г) - спарка пересеклась со звеном расчистки F4 на малой высоте на встречно-пересекающихся курсах. Ведущий Фантом выпустил один AIM-9B на дистанции менее разрешенной и ракета ушла на самоликвидацию.
Ведущий замыкающей пары выпустил два AIM-9B вдогон с небольшим интервалом с дистанции около 2 км - первый разорвался над МиГ-ом, тот резко пошел в набор, экипаж катапультировался прямо перед тем как самолет развалила вторая ракета.

----------


## FLOGGER

В то, что экипаж катапультировался, поверить могу, но в то, что Sidewinder *развалил* МИГ-21 поверить уже трудно. Хотя, это уже не принципиально. Самолет убит-значит убит.
Хотя это все не вяжется с рассказом нашего "героя" о сбитом "Фантоме". Но и это не удивительно. У Прокопенко еще и не то можно услышать.

----------


## Sr10

> В то, что экипаж катапультировался, поверить могу, но в то, что Sidewinder *развалил* МИГ-21 поверить уже трудно. Хотя, это уже не принципиально. Самолет убит-значит убит.
> Хотя это все не вяжется с рассказом нашего "героя" о сбитом "Фантоме". Но и это не удивительно. У Прокопенко еще и не то можно услышать.


Если судить по публиковавшимся отчетам и скринам фкп, случаи взрыва МиГ-21 над Въетнамом при прямом попадании Sidewinder-а имели место не один раз. В случае со спаркой - янки наблюдали два купола, вспышку, падение крупных обломков.
  Невооруженная спарка уже сумела сбить F4 ?  Это новость.
Читал байку только о острой нехватке топлива (?), лихом уходе от всех ракет на пмв (из задней кабины ??) на форсаже (подарок для тгс Sidewinder..) и катапультировании после того, как двигло неожиданно (???) заглохло.  
Классика жанра.
“Ты, мол, Пилот - крутой боец, 
как в небе ты - врагам конец, 
ты, брат, летаешь как никто, 
из сотни бомб кладёшь в цель сто,
и о тебе молва прошла, 
что где-то далеко от дома, 
кладя крутые виражи, 
ты бился со звеном “Фантомов” 
и всех подбил, ну расскажи!” 
... -Да, я из пушек, со всех точек!... 
Они стелились как трава! 
Да что звено! Их эскадрилью 
перехватить меня подняли, 
я всех смешал с дорожной пылью. 
тебе про это рассказали? 
Тут нет неправды, ни полслова. 
И, видит бог, не врёт народ. 
Да я их так!... да если б снова ... 
 - я полк загнал бы в огород...”

----------


## FLOGGER

> Невооруженная спарка уже сумела сбить F4 ?  Это новость.


Для меня тоже. Собственно, почему у меня и возник вопрос. Но это я слышал и видел у Прокопенко сам.

----------


## Fighter

> Засчитали. По менее сказочной версии (дело было в сентябре 72г) - спарка пересеклась со звеном расчистки F4 на малой высоте на встречно-пересекающихся курсах. Ведущий Фантом выпустил один AIM-9B на дистанции менее разрешенной и ракета ушла на самоликвидацию.
> Ведущий замыкающей пары выпустил два AIM-9B вдогон с небольшим интервалом с дистанции около 2 км - первый разорвался над МиГ-ом, тот резко пошел в набор, экипаж катапультировался прямо перед тем как самолет развалила вторая ракета.


По официальному бюллетеню ВВС было сбитие самолета после полной выработки топлива, при этом по маневрирующей (крутили косые петли) спарке группой блокирования(!) аэродрома (8-12 F-4) было сделано свыше десяти пусков ракет. А по поводу баков, у нас, перестраховщиков 800л на спарке не применялся, хотя пилоны для 490 и 800 л были одни и те же, а у друзей, часто. Надо учесть и то, что спарки выпускались на тбилисском заводе, наши видно не заплатили.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо Fighter, давно что-то Вас не видно было. Про "банан" на спарке спросил потому, что заканчивал модель спарки в 48-ом, хотел его повесить, но усомнился, были ли на наших спарках 800-л баки. А, кстати, на спарках не было, а на боевые вешали?

----------


## Fighter

> Спасибо Fighter, давно что-то Вас не видно было. Про "банан" на спарке спросил потому, что заканчивал модель спарки в 48-ом, хотел его повесить, но усомнился, были ли на наших спарках 800-л баки. А, кстати, на спарках не было, а на боевые вешали?


На боевых 800 л бак появился начиная с МиГ-21СМ, подфюзеляжный пилон не изменяли. Очевидно, из-за комплекса проблем (центровки, класса нагрузки внешних крыльевых пилонов, условий сброса, да и, наверное, и отсутствия заказа) на крылья их так и не повесили. Под фюзеляжем 800 л бак имел отрицательное влияние на поперечную устойчивость и управляемость самолета - повышенная реакция по крену на скольжение, увеличение скольжения при создании угловой скорости по крену и т.д. Самолет с таким баком был немного расбалансированным, поэтому летчики не очень любили летать в такой конфигурации. В отличие от этого, вариант с двумя крыльевыми 500л баками был гораздо более приятным для пилотирования, самолет с ними был более устойчивым по крену и летучим (из-за именьшения индуктивного сопротивления по причине разрушения крыльевых вихрей и снижения перетекания). 
Но, при необходимости, вариант с 800л использовался без особых проблем. В частности,  с этим баком МиГ-21 бис поставлялся для перегонки на горьковском заводе нашим друзьям по Варшавскому договору. В 76 г. принимал, облетывал и перегонял бисы в такой конфигурации немцам в Пенемюнде. Несколько  раз вешали 800 л баки в Афганистане, в перегрузочных вариантах с  4С-24, 4ФАБ-250, 2 ОДАП-500, 2ФАБ-500 при действиях по удаленным целям.

----------


## радист

Один из вариантов, часто использован в DHS на МиГ-21М и МФ был такой - 
800л под фюзеляжем,
2х 400л под крылом 
2х Р-3С

----------


## FLOGGER

Я извиняюсь, но что такое DHS?
P.S. А нет ли фото такого варианта подвески?

----------


## радист

> Я извиняюсь, но что такое DHS?
> P.S. А нет ли фото такого варианта подвески?


DHS это у нас название дежурного звена было.
За счот фотки я должен узнать у друзьей - так как это было не в моем полку.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, подожду.

----------


## радист

На конец то поговгрил с друзьями, которые слудили в JG-7 и JG-8.
За счот варианта 800л и 2х400л ПБ меня изменил память, правильно был
3х400л и 2х Р-13, фотки к сожалению нет.
Как Вы уже писали, и у нас 800л ПБ очень редко исползовали.

Вся дискуссия и фотки МиГ-21 с 800л ПБ наидете здесь:
http://www.flugzeugforum.de/forum/sh...p?t=770&page=6

Фотки:
http://www.flugzeugforum.de/forum/at...1&d=1268765467
http://www.flugzeugforum.de/forum/at...1&d=1268764531
http://www.flugzeugforum.de/forum/at...1&d=1268764587
Буду спросить @Monitor, чтобы он покажет фоики и сдесь.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вся дискуссия и фотки МиГ-21 с 800л ПБ наидете здесь:
> http://www.flugzeugforum.de/forum/sh...p?t=770&page=6
> 
> Фотки:
> http://www.flugzeugforum.de/forum/at...1&d=1268765467
> http://www.flugzeugforum.de/forum/at...1&d=1268764531
> http://www.flugzeugforum.de/forum/at...1&d=1268764587
> Буду спросить @Monitor, чтобы он покажет фоики и сдесь.


К сожалению, посмотреть фотки без регистрации нельзя!
Может где еще можно выложить?

----------


## радист

> К сожалению, посмотреть фотки без регистрации нельзя!
> Может где еще можно выложить?


Да, к сожалению, так и ожидал  :Redface: 
*Буду спросить @Monitor, чтобы он покажет фоики и сдесь.*

----------


## Monitor

> К сожалению, посмотреть фотки без регистрации нельзя!
> Может где еще можно выложить?


Here the pictures:

----------


## радист

@Monitor
Спасибо!  :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос. Были ли спарки "УС" с накладным баком от "У", т. е. маленьким? Также о перископах. На "У" перископа не было, а были ли "УС" без перископа? Много ли было выпущено "У" с верхним расположением контейнера ТП? Обобщая, можно спросить: сколько же было разновидностей 21-х спарок?  (У, УС,  в некоем смешанном виде).

----------


## Migarius

> Mig
> 
> Это давно и так ясно, почитай тему с начала. Вопрос в другом, почему в серийниках Тбилисского завода стоит код 51, а не 31.


Этот вопрос станет понятней если знать, что тбилисский авиазавод №31 им. Димитрова имел ещё одно название - п/я 51.

----------


## Migarius

> "... а с МиГ-21У № 08665106 стали устанавливать киль большей площади по типу МиГ-21ПФМ и новый тормозной парашют ПТ-21У в гондоле под рулем поворота."
> 
> Ефим Гордон, "Созданный для боя", Авиация и Время №6 2007, стр. 8


Гордон как всегда не в теме :Smile: 

Завод №31 начал выпускать МиГ-21У с № 08665106 с тормозным парашютом в гондоле под рулём направления, но ещё без увеличенной площади киля. А вот киль увеличенной площади тбилисские машины получили только с машины № 03665112, плюс ещё три машины с увеличенными килями были в 11 серии.

----------


## FLOGGER

Migаrius, большое спасибо!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Завод №31 начал выпускать МиГ-21У с № 08665106 с тормозным парашютом в гондоле под рулём направления, но ещё без увеличенной площади киля. А вот киль увеличенной площади тбилисские машины получили только с машины № 03665112, плюс ещё три машины с увеличенными килями были в 11 серии.


Кто мне пояснит бестолковому, почему на финских МиГ-21У сн. 661416, 661417 я не вижу ни киля увеличенной площади, ни тормозного парашюта в основании киля?
Что финны серийные номера своих самолетов не знают?

----------


## Migarius

> Кто мне пояснит бестолковому, почему на финских МиГ-21У сн. 661416, 661417 я не вижу ни киля увеличенной площади, ни тормозного парашюта в основании киля?
> Что финны серийные номера своих самолетов не знают?


Специально для бестолковых объясняю, что в Финляндию поставлялись МиГ-21У производства завода №30. А там киль увеличенной площади и тормозной парашют в основании киля были внедрены в серию одновременно с машины №662217. Так что финны всё прекрасно знают. А Вы получается как и Гордон, совершенно не в теме. :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> А Вы получается как и Гордон, совершенно не в теме.


Выходит, что так!!!
Только пусть поднимут руки кто еще кроме уважаемого Мигариуса это знал!

----------


## RA3DCS

Сразу возникает резонный вопрос как по внешнему виду отличить Миг-21У 31 и 30 -х заводов?

----------


## lindr

Спасибо Migarius!

а я-то думал, почему у экспортных номера машин в серии 16-20  :Confused:  и номер по формату другой.

Вопрос к вам как к эксперту: для алжирских 21У приводят вот такую таблицу, насколько она достоверна?

51662304	У	№31				Алжир	271	
51662305	У	№31				Алжир	272	
51662306	У	№31				Алжир	278	
51662307	У	№31				Алжир	274	
51662309	У	№31				Алжир	277	
51662310	У	№31				Алжир	280	
51662311	У	№31				Алжир	273	
51662312	У	№31				Алжир	275	
51662314	У	№31				Алжир	276	
51662315	У	№31				Алжир	282	
51662316	У	№31	23	16		Алжир	280	
51662317	У	№31	23	17		Алжир	281	
51662319	У	№31	23	19		Алжир	279	потерян 09.82
51662320	У	№31	23	20		Алжир	283	FC-80

----------


## AndyM

> Спасибо Migarius!
> 
> а я-то думал, почему у экспортных номера машин в серии 16-20  и номер по формату другой.
> 
> Вопрос к вам как к эксперту: для алжирских 21У приводят вот такую таблицу, насколько она достоверна?
> 
> 51662304	У	№31				Алжир	271	
> 51662305	У	№31				Алжир	272	
> 51662306	У	№31				Алжир	278	
> ...


51662310	У	№31				Алжир	280
51662316	У	№31	23	16		Алжир	280
 :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## lindr

Так в первоисточнике

----------


## RA3DCS

> Сразу возникает резонный вопрос как по внешнему виду отличить Миг-21У 31 и 30 -х заводов?


Мигариус, конечно подкидывает интересную информацию по истории МиГ-21, но делает это довольно редко и видимо только при наличие хорошего настроения!!!!!

Озадачился таким вопросом, как внешне визуально отличить МиГ-21УМ от МиГ-21УС?
Антенна АРК перед основанием киля (как утверждалось, является отличительным признаком УМ от УС) была не на всех УМ. Остается датчик угла атаки по левому борту в носовой части фюзеляжа. Но он устанавливался, начиная с 1972 года. Видимо были еще некоторые различия в конструкции машин выпуска 31 и 30 заводов. Хотелось бы с этим разобраться!
Давайте вместе попробуем!

----------


## RA3DCS

Для примера рассмотрим два МиГ-21УМ бывшего ГДР б.н. 256 (с.н. 02695156) и б.н. 206 (с.н. 04695163).
Поскольку немцы (в отличие от нас) несклонны, выламывать антенны на своих музейных экспонатах  думаю, эти кадры являются доказательством, что антенны АРК перед основанием киля были не на всех МиГ-21УМ.
Заметим, что 256 борт выпуска 1971 года, но имеет датчик угла атаки по левому борту.

----------


## RA3DCS

Обратимся к документации:
Самолет МиГ-21УМ с двигателем Р11Ф2С-300 (тип 69) техническое описание Книга 1.

Учебно-боевой истребитель МиГ-21УМ является новой модификацией учебно-боевого истребителя МиГ-21УС и отличается от него тем, что на нем: 
-установлен прицел АСП-ПФД взамен прицела АСП-5НД;
- установлен автопилот АП-155 взамен автопилота КАП-2;
- оборудование в переднем отсеке расположено на выдвижной платформе (этажерке);
- установлен прибор ДА200И в передней кабине и прибор ДА200 в задней кабине взамен приборов ВАР-500УК, ВАР-300МК и ЭУП-53.
В остальном самолет по своей конструкции соответствует самолету МиГ-21УС тип 68.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Сразу возникает резонный вопрос как по внешнему виду отличить Миг-21У 31 и 30 -х заводов?


Саша, было, *было* отличие. В каком-то журнале читал про разницу меж грузинскими и московскими машинами. Пороюсь, поищу, найду, отпишу. Может, завтра, может сегодня.
P.S. На второй фотке МИГ прямо как игрушечный, прям неживой какой-то.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот, нашел! Мир Авиации №3-93. Качество снимка не шибко, но прочитать можно.

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо Валера, а что за завод № 60?

----------


## FLOGGER

Здесь ничего об этом  не говорится. Может, это 30-й? В статье есть лишь сноска:"Головным предприятием по производству самолетов МИГ-21У был завод №51."

----------


## RA3DCS

> Может, это 30-й? В статье есть лишь сноска:"Головным предприятием по производству самолетов МИГ-21У был завод №51."


Может 30-й имел ещё одно название - п/я 60?.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не знаю, Саша. Может, просто кодировка: 31-й - 51-й, 30-й - 60-й?
P.S. Сейчас удалось уточнить: з-д №30 имел совсем другой № п\я, не 60. В данном случае имеется в виду з-д №30.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот еще несколько примеров УМ без антенны.
russianplanes.net - наша авиация
russianplanes.net - наша авиация
russianplanes.net - наша авиация

----------


## babcia131

Aleksander -*9307*  21УМ  Уганды -это  бывший польский 21UM.
Как он летел в Польшу была антена. Модернизированный при помощью Израиля.
Она имеет Западные системы  - это на что ему  антена ARK :Smile: 

Это cмотри  здесь:
Может имеют две антенны-и в  I кабине -и на корпусе ?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## FLOGGER

А откуда известно , что на первом (из трех) снимке УМ? Все же  на первом и третьем снимке памятники, а это допускает определенные "вольности". Хотя, вполне может быть, что были УМы и без антенн.

----------


## babcia131

Потому я не написал  о самолетax на памятниках.Потому что в таких местах можно увидеть "чудеса"
Микоян и Гуревич были бы очень удивленныйe.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А откуда известно , что на первом (из трех) снимке УМ? Все же  на первом и третьем снимке памятники, а это допускает определенные "вольности".


Валера, сейсас все эти самолеты сохранились или как памятники или как музейные экспонаты.

----------


## RA3DCS

А Вы говорите про памятники! если посмотреть инструкцию становится еще интереснее. Ни антенн, ни перископа, ни ДУА.

----------


## Кацперский

Про что говорим? Антенну АРК? Легко. Были МиГ-21УМ с ней и без неё (ранних серий). ДУА тоже можно встретить на самых разных модификациях. В том числе на МиГ-21У ("хвала Бабци").

----------


## babcia131

> А Вы говорите про памятники! если посмотреть инструкцию становится еще интереснее. Ни антенн, ни перископа, ни ДУА.


Александр - может у меня старые глаза  :Cool: Hо посмотрите, точно на кабины-какой там сиденья ? Потому что на мой взгляд это CK- a самолет 21U 66-600.
А на первом фото посмотреть на закрылки .
И что вы видите под закрылкoм -это  не подъемник-это покрытиe руководства закрылки.
Этой самолет не имеет СПС- bот как это может быть 21UM ?  :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Антенну АРК? Легко. Были МиГ-21УМ с ней и без неё (ранних серий). ДУА тоже можно встретить на самых разных модификациях. В том числе на МиГ-21У ("хвала Бабци").


Вот это и выясняем с какой серии УМ получил антенну АРК перед килем? ДУА нашли пока только на советских У.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр - может у меня старые глаза Hо посмотрите, точно на кабины-какой там сиденья ? Потому что на мой взгляд это CK- a самолет 21U 66-600.
> А на первом фото посмотреть на закрылки .
> И что вы видите под закрылкoм -это  не подъемник-это покрытиe руководства закрылки.
> Этой самолет не имеет СПС- bот как это может быть 21UM ?


Если бы эти фото были размещены,  в каком либо монографии, на это можно было бы не обращать внимание. Но это ведь ТО.

----------


## RA3DCS

В инструкции летчику несколько лучше.

----------


## FLOGGER

Тут просто некая небрежность. На самом деле, как правильно уже отметили, на фото МИГ-21У (на фотах из ТО), Поэтому не стоит из этих фото делать никаких выводов. Эти фотографии, я бы сказал, ни к чему не обязывают.

----------


## babcia131

> Если бы эти фото были размещены, в каком либо монографии, на это можно было бы не обращать внимание. Но это ведь ТО.


Но как можно  принимать на серьезно очевидной глупости ?
Hа фото есть oчевидно МиГ-21U 66-600 , и я должен задаться вопросом "почему нет перископа-антенны АPК -DUA" ?
Это был бы интересный экземпляр если было это все на нем. [21U 66-600 c DUA, APK , перископoм ]

И вот другая инструкция , в котором не должно верят в 100%.
Летчики и техники знать какой самолет  был.
Как говорят у нас в Польше 



> Не все то золото, что блестит


 :Biggrin: 

Александр - эти картины являются для  дезинформацию CIA.
Последние такой размытое, - что даже под микроскопом CIA  не догадывалась, что на этом самолетe.
Ваше плохо написанные, Наши плохо объяснили  и  есть такие "чудес" :Biggrin:

----------


## Кацперский

> Вот это и выясняем с какой серии УМ получил антенну АРК перед килем?


Могу только дать приблизительную информацию:
На самолёте № *10*6951*57* штыревая антенна АРК отсутствует. На самолёте № *03*6951*75* уже есть.

----------


## RA3DCS

Радек, а по годам выпуска данных нет?

----------


## Кацперский

Нету Саша, есть информация по датам поставки:

№ 106951*57* - 15.09.1971 г. (антенна отсутствует)
№ 106951*65* - 22.06.1972 г. (антенна есть)
№ 036951*75* - 07.07.1973 г. (антенна есть)

----------


## RA3DCS

Радек спасибо!
А вот эта таблица соответствует действительности?

----------


## Кацперский

Да, соответствует. Правда, по моим подсчётам МиГ-21ПФ было 85 ед., а МиГ-21ПФМ - 133.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Нету Саша, есть информация по датам поставки:
> 
> № 106951*57* - 15.09.1971 г. (антенна отсутствует)
> № 106951*65* - 22.06.1972 г. (антенна есть)
> № 036951*75* - 07.07.1973 г. (антенна есть)


Можно добавить.
№ 086951*56* -  (антенна отсутствует)
№ 066951*60* -  (антенна отсутствует)
№ 026951*75* -  (антенна есть)

Радек, по этим машинам дата поставки есть?

----------


## Кацперский

№ 086951*56* - 26.07.1971 г. (антенна отсутствует) - первый польский МиГ-21УМ
№ 066951*60* - 22.01.1972 г. (антенна отсутствует)
№ 026951*75* - 07.07.1973 г. (антенна есть)

----------


## RA3DCS

Радек, венгерские коллеги уверяют, что самые последние УМ имели по четыре точки подвески. На польских самолетах такое было?

----------


## Кацперский

Нет Саша, никогда такого не было. С 4 БД видел только модельку)))) Интересно, "самые последние" это какие? Фото, как я полагаю, у них нету?

----------


## babcia131

> Крылья имели 4 точки подвески, но наружные не были использованы. Может в Тбилиси не было стандартных крыльев для УМ???


Цитата из форума:
: 
Но у них были 4 балки, или 2 точки подвески были "ослеплены"  ? 
Потому что тогда никогда не будет этого Фото.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос у меня есть: что это за такие МИГ-21У 66-600 и 66-400? Что это значит?

----------


## RA3DCS

Валера, так назывались самолеты с большим и маленьким килем.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша. так а откуда взялось само это название?  Из каких документов? А как выглядят серийные номера этих самолетов?

----------


## RA3DCS

> а откуда взялось само это название?  Из каких документов?


Сам бы хотел узнать ответ на этот вопрос! Откуда такое обозначение «вылезло»?

----------


## FLOGGER

Есть у меня одна информация, но я хотел бы сначала узнать ответ на сей вопрос от Радека, Франека или еще кого. Ведь это там, в ОВД (или только у немцев?) применялось это обозначение. Жду ответа от них.

----------


## Кацперский

Валера, такое обозначение, похоже, употреблялось ЛИШЬ в общедоступной (любительской) литературе. У нас по докам эти самолёты проходили как "версия 66", "самолёт 66" или попросту МиГ-21У.

----------


## FLOGGER

Радек, но 400 и 600 откуда-то же взялись? Откуда? Зав. номер можете привести?

----------


## Кацперский

Все заводские номера МиГ-21У выглядели следующим образом: *66*ХХхх, где ХХ - номер серии, хх - номер самолёта в серии. Кто эти обозначения придумал и для чего - знать не могу. Но "забыли" про МиГ-21Ф-13, на которых тоже устанавливались два вида килей с разной площадью, да на МиГ-21ПФС.

----------


## FLOGGER

Радек, тогда возникает следующий вопрос: значит, номер был 6-значный? Т. е., например, 661020?. Безо всяких намеков на номер завода? Но тогда *откуда* 600 и 400? Кто, где и когда это придумал?

----------


## Кацперский

Да, номер был шестизначный на польских спарках (за другие отвечать не берусь). Но можно глянуть, как было в ГДР, ЧССР... По поводу цифр 400 и 600 - не знаю откуда они.

----------


## RA3DCS

> По поводу цифр 400 и 600 - не знаю откуда они.


Давайте рассмотрим такую гипотезу появления обозначений 400 и 600. в МиГ-21У.
Допустим в одну из стран и страна эта ГДР самолеты серии У поставляются двумя партиями, первая по номер 661119 и вторая партия начиная с номера 662420.
Как нам уже рассказал уважаемый Мигариус  на МиГ-21У производства завода №30 киль увеличенной площади и тормозной парашют в основании киля были внедрены в серию одновременно с машины №662217. Кроме того, полный серийный номер московского завода (так же по информации уважаемого Мигариуса) будет иметь вид для первой партии МиГ-21У 664001119 для второй партии 666002420. 
Вот Вам и вся разгадка!
Так что, Мигариус подкидывает время от времени довольно ценную информацию!

----------


## Кацперский

Если это так, получается, что цифры 400 и 600 - внутреннее обозначение модификации на заводе, а не "самодеятельность" немцев. Почему тогда считается, что обозначения 66-400 и 66-600 "появились" именно в ГДР? Непонятно. Ведь у них тоже употреблялся шестизначный номер. Можно ссылку на то сообщение Мигариуса?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Если это так, получается, что цифры 400 и 600 - внутреннее обозначение модификации на заводе, ?


Радек, эти цифры сложились из полного серийного номера: 664001119 где 66- код изделия, 4 –год выпуска, 00 – код завода, 11 – серия, 19 самолет в серии. Все самолеты первой партии немцы получили в 1964 году. соответственно все они имели номера 66400XXYY.
Вторую партию МиГ-21У они получают в 1966 году номера 66600XXYY.  Самолеты этих партий различаются килем и расположением тормозного парашюта. Вот отсюда эти обозначения в литературе.

----------


## Кацперский

А понял Саша! Спасибо! Значит чья-то самодеятельность однако! Имею в виду обозначения 66-400, 66-600. Ничего официального в них нету. Так как были ещё самолёты "66-500", м.б. "66-700". Не помню в каком году прекратили выпуск простой спарки У.

----------


## babcia131

> Так как были ещё самолёты "66-500", м.б. "66-700".


Радек-экспериментальные ? перед прототипом ? Нечто среднее между U-US ?

Поэтому я спрашиваю из любопытства -первый раз я слышу о таких версиях  :Confused:

----------


## Кацперский

Юрек, все эти обозначения чисто условные, а не официальные. Получается, что впервые их употребили немцы, с целью различать спарки с широким и узким килями. Смотри почту.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Радек, эти цифры сложились из полного серийного номера: 664001119 где 66- код изделия, 4 –год выпуска, 00 – код завода, 11 – серия, 19 самолет в серии. Все самолеты первой партии немцы получили в 1964 году. соответственно все они имели номера 66400XXYY.
> Вторую партию МиГ-21У они получают в 1966 году номера 66600XXYY.  Самолеты этих партий различаются килем и расположением тормозного парашюта. Вот отсюда эти обозначения в литературе.


Все СОВЕРШЕННО ВЕРНО! 4 или 6-это год выпуска (64, 66) 00-30 завод, далее по тексту.

----------


## Кацперский

Какого года выпуска самолёт № 662217?

----------


## FLOGGER

У м еня таких данных нет. Ответ знает, я думаю, Migarius.

----------


## RA3DCS

Кто может объяснить, почему  на МиГ-21У поставляемые на экспорт нет датчиков ДУА по левому борту?

----------


## RA3DCS

> нет датчиков ДУА по левому борту?


В отличии от машин эксплуатировавшихся в СССР. Что это особенности производства московского завода или особенность экспортных поставок?

----------


## babcia131

Или  на русский 21U ДУА бывшие с самого начала  , можно только  после ремонта ?

Фрагменты  из  инструкции:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Pусская -экземпляр номер 287- вероятно, не для Hас
Обзор самолета перед полетом:
-ни одного слова по ДУА -
не на все 21U были установлены от начало передатчики ДУА



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## RA3DCS

> Фрагменты  из  инструкции:


Похоже это для МиГ-21У Вариант "А"

----------


## babcia131

Александр-неважно какой вариант -  cамолет, конечно, не прототип.  MiG-21U-предназначен для BBC [ инструкция конечно ] и нет ДУА.
Это не так уверены,что Bаши 21U были сразу же установлены ДУА. :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр-неважно какой вариант -  cамолет, конечно, не прототип.  MiG-21U-предназначен для BBC [ инструкция конечно ] и нет ДУА.
> Это не так уверены,что Bаши 21U были сразу же установлены ДУА.


Юрек, ну как же так нет разницы? В разных вариантах исполнения имеется разный состав оборудования соответственно разные инструкции для своего варианта.
Я вообще считал до недавнего времени, что ДУА по левому борту появился только на УМ в связи с установкой автопилота АП-155, однако как видим ДУА есть и на У и на УС но только на советских машинах.

----------


## babcia131

Но я не отрицаю, то, что 21U BBC имел ДУА. Просто мне кажется, что он был собран не в процессе производства,и во время реконструкции, модернизации. Поэтому я дал пример инструкции 21U BBC там, где нет ДУА.
Ведь что тут много говорить - Союзники всегда получают самолеты несколько иначе оборудованыe. :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Поэтому я дал пример инструкции 21U BBC там, где нет ДУА.


Было бы интересно посмотреть на инструкцию, в которой этот ДУА есть!!!
К сожалению, у кого есть полный пакет инструкций, молчат как «партизаны». Видимо собираются унести тайну с собой в могилу!

----------


## RA3DCS

Пересмотрел все доступные документы по изделию Е-6У, Е-6УС, даже такой солидный документ как Каталог деталей 1968 г., где имеется информация о каждом болтике, шайбочке, хомутике и даже заклепочке. Вот только о боковом датчике ДУА там информации нет. Только ДУАС-61-11 на штанге ПВД.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, были и у нас 21У  без ДУА в носовой части. Нашел я у себя пару фото, не моих, конечно. Да и первая, с б\н 61 тоже была без него, но это неудивительно.

----------


## babcia131

Александр, объяснение очень простое. Было ли у вас  на месте заводы по производству МиГ-21, каждой модернизацию можно сделать быстро.
Y Cоюзникам -Запрос, информационный бюллетень, документации, Специалисты из СССР ,проверка.
И прежде, чем  бы это сделали была следующая версия 21.
Пустая трата времени и денег.

И еще одно-В СССР 21U-21US были использованы в ВВС [ Авиационные Академии ] чтобы научиться летать кандидатов на пилотов.
Поэтому все было модернизировано.




> К сожалению, у кого есть полный пакет инструкций, молчат как «партизаны». Видимо собираются унести тайну с собой в могилу!


Священные слова- к сожалению.

----------


## RA3DCS

Поскольку у нас с Вами такого документа ни у кого нет, давайте попробуем методом «тыка» определить, что за систему (которую даже партнерам по Варшавскому договору не давали) обслуживал боковой ДУА?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, действительно странно. Сейчас посмотрел свои фото  по УС, хотя теперь я уже и не уверен, что это все УС. Видимо, там и УМы вкрались, без антенн которые. Но флажки ДУА у "братьев" и впрямь редкая штука.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но флажки ДУА у "братьев" и впрямь редкая штука.


Мне пока удалось найти только одно фото. Судя по номеру это УМ, а по серии серийника это УС.  502 с.н. 09695152  Куба..

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-то я не понял. В номере стоит тип 69, УМ. Почему УС?
Саш, у меня фото побольше чем одна, это точно. Сейчас искать влом, в Москву собираюсь на 100-петие. Если хочешь, на следующей неделе сгружу.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что-то я не понял. В номере стоит тип 69, УМ. Почему УС?
> .


МиГ-21УС и МиГ-21УМ имели сквозную нумерацию серий. С 55-й серии начался полносерийный выпуск УМ. До этого было выпущено 10 УМ вставкой в более ранние серии: по одному в 21-й, 40-й, 41-й, 42-й, 46-й и 53-й, по два в 43-й и 54-й серии.

----------


## FLOGGER

Так эти 10 появились в сериях выпуска типа 68, т. е. УС, НО В СВОЕМ НОМЕРЕ ИМЕЛИ УЖЕ 69? Как я понял тебя, шла серия УС, но в них вставлялась 1-2 машины УМ, которые имели, все же, шифр 69. Так почему УС?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Так эти 10 появились в сериях выпуска типа 68, т. е. УС, НО В СВОЕМ НОМЕРЕ ИМЕЛИ УЖЕ 69? Как я понял тебя, шла серия УС, но в них вставлялась 1-2 машины УМ, которые имели, все же, шифр 69. Так почему УС?


Кубинская спарка 52 серии. По информации уважаемого Мигариуса вставок УМ в 52 серию не было. Значит УС в номере ошибка.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вон оно как! Ошибка в зав. номере?!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вон оно как! Ошибка в зав. номере?!


Должно быть: 
МиГ-21УС. 502 с.н. 09685152 Куба..
Однако есть ДУА!

----------


## babcia131

Ошибки в указание,плохие подписи- eдинственное решение - просмотреть кабины :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

На МиГ-21УМ сигналы ДУА-3 кроме указателя угла атаки УУА-1 еще использовали автопилот АП-155 и сигнализатор угла атаки СУА-1. И все было бы хорошо если бы не наличие ДУА на советских У и УС. Имеется предположение, что на советских У и УС ДУА-3 использовался только для указателя УУА-1 дополнительно установленного в кабине пилотов.
Предположим КБ или завод изготовитель разрабатывает меры призванные обеспечить безопасность полетов установкой УУА-1 и СУА-1 в кабине (согласитесь установка указателя УУА-1  – это именно те меры). Соответствующем бюллетенем эти доработки предписывается выполнить на ранее выпушенных самолетах серии У и УС. Но почему-то эти доработки выполняются только в советских ВВС. Что получается, о безопасности своих пилотов мы заботимся, а остальные? Все это выглядит довольно странно.  Эти размышления наводят на мысль, что на советских машинах было что то, чего не было на экспортных. 
Что это может быть? Давайте поразмышляем.
1.	Какой-то блок вычислителя прицела 5НД (которому было недостаточно сигнала ДУАС-61-11). Ведь советские  спарки пытались приспособить для борьбы с дрейфующими аэростатами. В связи с этим было прекращено создание специального самолета на базе Ан-2, предназначавшегося для аналогичных целей.
2.	В автопилот КАП-2 добавили блок БОВ-21 (мог он использовать сигнал ДУА?).
3.	На всем парке самолетов У в процессе эксплуатации заменили бароспидограф К-2-717 на САРПП-12. (хотя САРПП-12 вроде не регистрирует параметр угла атаки).

----------


## Кацперский

> на советских У и УС ДУА-3 использовался только для указателя УУА-1 дополнительно установленного в кабине пилотов


Вот с этим можно согласиться. ДУА является первичным источником информации именно для УУА, датчик в комплект АП не входит.




> Предположим КБ или завод изготовитель разрабатывает меры призванные обеспечить безопасность полетов установкой УУА-1 и СУА-1 в кабине (согласитесь установка указателя УУА-1  – это именно те меры). Соответствующем бюллетенем эти доработки предписывается выполнить на ранее выпушенных самолетах серии У и УС. Но почему-то эти доработки выполняются только в советских ВВС. Что получается, о безопасности своих пилотов мы заботимся, а остальные? Все это выглядит довольно странно.  Эти размышления наводят на мысль, что на советских машинах было что то, чего не было на экспортных.


Всякое могло быть. У нас, к примеру, устанавливалась на аэродромах другая светотехническая система, исключавшая возможность перепутания огней сближения с ограничительными огнями ВПП. И что же такой системы не приняли в СССР? А ведь тоже дело касалось безопасности полётов.




> Какой-то блок вычислителя прицела 5НД (которому было недостаточно сигнала ДУАС-61-11)


А какого сигнала? Угол атаки выдают оба датчика. Только ДУА до определённого значения, поэтому у нас его часто называли "ограничитель углов атаки".




> Ведь советские  спарки пытались приспособить для борьбы с дрейфующими аэростатами


Цель такой "доработки" мне неясна. Чем отличается спарка от боевого в пилотажном отношении?




> В автопилот КАП-2 добавили блок БОВ-21 (мог он использовать сигнал ДУА?)


Зачем ему сигнал угла атаки?




> На всем парке самолетов У в процессе эксплуатации заменили бароспидограф К-2-717 на САРПП-12. (хотя САРПП-12 вроде не регистрирует параметр угла атаки).


Ты сам ответил, не пишет САРПП его.

Слишком глубоко копаешь Саша)))))

----------


## FLOGGER

Насчет угла атаки не знаю, но САРПП пропишет любой сигнал, ему знакомый. Ему все равно, откуда идет сигнал. Он пропишет сигнал положения элементов управления, он же может прописать и сигнал положения ДУА. Это может пригодиться  проверяющим. Как мне рассказывал один быв. летчик, его часто "пороли" за превышение перегрузок. Конечно, УУА-это важный элемент в обеспечении б.п.. но, все же странно, что "братьям" не ставили ДУА. Мне это непонятно. Вроде бы, невелика проблема-то...

----------


## babcia131

> УУА-это важный элемент в обеспечении б.п.. но, все же странно, что "братьям" не ставили ДУА. Мне это непонятно


.
Потому что "Братья Поляки"не увидеть  смыслa модернизаций несколько самолетов -это мое скромное мнение.
Пожалуйста, посмотрите на количество и даты поставки 21U-US  для Польской Aвиации:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Бюллетени , специалисты, послать на завод, сборка, испытательные полеты......деньги.......за несколько самолетов ?
Eще одна вещь,как Пилот превысил условия полета над землей -даже 4x DUA, 2xAP-155 немного
 помог ему.
И когда они летели на 21U-US-UM это от охраны условия полетов был этот в II кабину. :Smile:

----------


## Кацперский

> Насчет угла атаки не знаю, но САРПП пропишет любой сигнал, ему знакомый


Ну да, а ещё картинку нарисует красивую если его подсоединить к чему-нибудь. Но что это имеет общего с действительностью?))))

----------


## Кацперский

Саш, БОВ на УС на деле устанавливали? Ведь КАП-2 не имеет канала тангажа.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саш, БОВ на УС на деле устанавливали? Ведь КАП-2 не имеет канала тангажа.


Да действительно, чем же по высоте управлять? Механизмом триммерного эффекта что ли? Так он обратной связи не имеет. Хотя АП-155 вроде тоже использует механизм МП-100.
Что-то не могу найти, где про это прочитал? 
Или очередные сказки?

----------


## babcia131

> Хотя АП-155 вроде тоже использует механизм МП-100.
> Что-то не могу найти, где про это прочитал? 
> Или очередные сказки?


Может быть, вы видели  :Wink:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Может быть, вы видели


Да нет Юрек не тут! В состав автопилота должны входить блоки БОВ-21 и БОР-21

Блок ограничения режимов БОР предназначен для отключения механизма триммерного эффекта по сигналу α > α доп., для включения сигнала на кабрирования объекта при достижении Н оп.

----------


## babcia131

Саша
 Слушай - я был техником самолета, мне достигает простой перевод - что-то работает так или так .
Я хотел бы знать как во время полета работал DUA -потому что со схема очевидно результаты.
А так выглядит схема сотрудничества элементов автопилотa


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Лучше поискать схему c КАП-2 . Будем тогда знать что изменилось на 21U-US c DUA-3.
Сегодня я встретил Cтарого Техника бортового оборудования [ еще такие живут :Biggrin:  ] .Я спросил его,
o КАП-2 на 21U, US и DUA-3 .Cделал Большие глаза .
Без документов ничего нет думать.

----------


## RA3DCS

Юрек, а у тебя есть вот такое описание по РЭО МиГ-21УС на польском языке. Там есть рисунок кабины. С выключателем «Увод с опасной высоты» и указателем УУА-1.

----------


## babcia131

Как Вы нашли польское инструкциe ? Y меня нет этой версии.

Если есть выключател «Увод с опасной высоты» и указател УУА-1 это является ?

 -заявление, которое будет переведено из инструкции русскoй 21US -это означает, что    Ваше 21US имеют автопилота AP-155 ?  [ и DUA-3 ]
Этa инструкция ,это еще один пример -что другой объяснили- и другие самолеты
 прибывшие.


Такой переключатель есть в самолетe 21UM-из автопилотом AP-155.  

Теперь, объяснение роли DUA-3 : 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




> Предназначен для передачи сигналов пропорциональной к углом атакa и поддержания угла атакa самолетa , на
>  канале " поставлять к полет горизонтальный " во время стабилизации нулю угла наклона полета  и стабильности
>  зафиксированoй высоты полета самолетa

----------


## Кацперский

> вот такое описание по РЭО МиГ-21УС на польском языке. Там есть рисунок кабины. С выключателем «Увод с опасной высоты» и указателем УУА-1.


Полное ФУФЛО. Смотри рядом с лампой "СТАБИЛИЗ. АП", видно лампу-кнопку "СОРЦ". Так и СОРЦ на УС установили?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Полное ФУФЛО.


Фуфло то польское!
И инструкции все фуфло, и монографии тоже!
Чему тогда верить?
Попросил коллег с Рижского музея авиации сделать фотографии кабины УС. Обещали помочь.

----------


## RA3DCS

Из "фуфловой" инструкции продолжение.

----------


## babcia131

:Cool: Саша  - не имеет значения которого *ФУФЛО* 
во-первых:
-Это была I  кабина ? 

Это как выглядят  II ? :Biggrin:    глупости   :Cool:  
-Второй случай:
то есть правая часть I кабину:
Ты знаешь что это ?



или у нас есть две различные инструкции, или разные карты от другого пользователя  :Confused: 
этот выбранный переключатель это AZS "А.П."  автопилота А.П.-155.
В 21US должен быть AZS " КАП"- как это описано в польском дополнение



> Самолет версия 69 
> Структурные различия b связи с самолета версии 68


 


Я был бы благодарен как Kоллеги сделать фото 21US в музее лучшей из DUA -3 и нет [и сравнить две кабины]

----------


## RA3DCS

> В 21US должен быть AZS " КАП"- как это описано в польском дополнение


На УС должны быть ВАР-300 и ЭУП-53 а там уже ДА-200. 
Что то у меня есть большое подозрение, что во всех этих грехах виноват завод изготовитель. В советские ВВС поступали машины Тбилисского 31 завода, на экспорт Московского 30 (60).

----------


## RA3DCS

Давайте смотреть советские инструкции:
Приборная доска передней кабины УС и УМ.

----------


## RA3DCS

Приборная доска задней кабины УС и УМ.

----------


## RA3DCS

Правый пульт передней кабины УС и УМ.
В подписях к рисунку явно ошибка!!!!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

Левый пульт передней кабины УС и УМ.

----------


## RA3DCS

Левый пульт задней кабины УС и УМ.

----------


## RA3DCS

Правый пульт задней кабины УС и УМ.

----------


## Кацперский

Саша! Ни в одной инструкции по РЭО ты не увидишь рисунки кабин! У меня их 5! И нигде нет. Поверь. Поляки тебя ввели в заблуждение! Обложка MiG-21US от другой инструкции (РЭО), чем рисунки кабин (АО). Там ОДНОЗНАЧНО кабина УМ.

----------


## babcia131

Саша - ну и есть AZS "КАП" b MiG-21US  или нет ? [ Я думаю о инструкций ]
B инструкции Вы не можете слепо верить.
Нажмите ,попробовать, посмотреть, как c женщинoм. :Wink: 
 В конце и так жизнь ставить на свое. :Cool: 
Помните, двигатель R-13 для 21УМ из II форсажoм, модернизированные танки PTB-490 с крылышками - бумаги были и никто не видел -и Пилоты и Tехники.
Cпокойно- Коллеги представить фотографии из Музей -будет знать больше.

----------


## RA3DCS

Первые фотографии МиГ-21УС рижского музея.
В передней кабине имеется только выключатель обогрева ДУА.
В задней кабине явно поздние доработки, установлен указатель УУА-1, лампы сигнализатора СУА-1 и пульт отказа автопилота перенесен на другую сторону.

----------


## Кацперский

> Первые фотографии МиГ-21УС рижского музея


А все сразу нельзя было выложить?))))

И что мы тут имеем? МиГ-21УС с КАП-2 и установкой ДУА-3, СУА, УУА-1. Что и следовало доказать)))

----------


## lindr

> На УС должны быть ВАР-300 и ЭУП-53 а там уже ДА-200. 
> Что то у меня есть большое подозрение, что во всех этих грехах виноват завод изготовитель. В советские ВВС поступали машины Тбилисского 31 завода, на экспорт Московского 30 (60).


Это справедливо только для МиГ-21У.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А все сразу нельзя было выложить?))))


Пока все, что есть!

----------


## babcia131

что-то мало из самолетов ?  :Frown:  
 Было бы интересно увидеть правый  пульт .

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это справедливо только для МиГ-21У.


Вы хотите сказать, что московский завод не выпускал МиГ-21УС УМ на экспорт? Я правильно понял?

----------


## lindr

Естественно, посмотрите на номера

01665107	У-400	№31	07	01		СССР		КТ-102
03665107	У-400	№31	07	03	1962	Индонезия	T2171	
04665107	У-400	№31	07	03	1962	Индонезия	T2172	

662720	У-600	№30	27	20	1966	Польша	2720	1.PLM
662816	У-600	№30	28	16	1966	Югославия	905	22905
662817	У-600	№30	28	17	1966	Югославия	906	22906
662818	У-600	№30	28	18	1966	Югославия	907	22907
662819	У-600	№30	28	19	1966	Югославия	908	22908
662820	У-600	№30	28	20	1966	ЧССР	2820	1.LShP

09685126	УС	№31	26	09		СССР	68	ЛИИ
04685127	УС	№31	27	04		СССР	106	

08685145	УС	№31	45	08	1970	ГДР	218	24+02
09685145	УС	№31	45	09	1970	ГДР	219	24+03
10685145	УС	№31	45	10	1970	Египет

----------


## RA3DCS

> Естественно, посмотрите на номера


Тогда, что это за номера?

Алжир

51662304   У               Алжир   271   
51662305   У               Алжир   272   
51662306   У               Алжир   278   
51662307   У               Алжир   274   
51662309   У               Алжир   277   
51662310   У               Алжир   280   
51662311   У               Алжир   273   
51662312   У               Алжир   275   
51662314   У               Алжир   276   
51662315   У               Алжир   282   
51662316   У               Алжир   280   
51662317   У               Алжир   281   
51662319   У               Алжир   279   
51662320   У               Алжир   283   

Югославия

661518   У-400   №31   15   18   1965   Югославия   901   22901 потерян 08.69
661519   У-400   №31   15   19   1965   Югославия   902   22902
661520   У-400   №31   15   20   1965   Югославия   903   22903
661616   У-400   №30   16   16   1965   Югославия   904   22904

СССР

6612000102   У-400   №30            СССР      
6614000102   У-400   №30            СССР

----------


## lindr

Алжир,возможно туфта, я об этом писал




> Югославия


Опечатка, спасибо, что заметили


661518	У-400	№30	15	18	1965	Югославия	901	22901 потерян 08.69
661519	У-400	№30	15	19	1965	Югославия	902	22902
661520	У-400	№30	15	20	1965	Югославия	903	22903
661616	У-400	№30	16	16	1965	Югославия	904	22904




> 6612000102 У-400 №30 СССР 
> 6614000102 У-400 №30 СССР


вероятно

6612000101	У-400	№30				СССР		
6614000102	У-400	№30				СССР		

66- код изд, 1 -год, 2,4 - квартал?, 00 - завод №30, 0101, 0102 - серия и номер.

----------


## RA3DCS

Совершенно нет данных по серийным номерам МиГ-21У 31 завода. 
Вот что значит советская система секретности, когда интерес к серийным номерам мог вызвать интерес совсем другой конторы.

----------


## RA3DCS

> 2,4 - квартал?,


Что то долго один самолет делали?

----------


## lindr

> Совершенно нет данных по серийным номерам МиГ-21У 31 завода. 
>  Вот что значит советская система секретности, когда интерес к серийным номерам мог вызвать интерес совсем другой конторы.


Есть немного

01665103	У-400	№31	03	01		СССР		
07665106	У-400	№31	06	07		СССР		Изм закрылки, СПС
08665106	У-400	№31	06	08		СССР		ТП в гондоле
01665107	У-400	№31	07	01		СССР		КТ-102
03665107	У-400	№31	07	03	1962	Индонезия	T2171	
04665107	У-400	№31	07	03	1962	Индонезия	T2172	
07665109	У-400	№31	09	07	1965	СССР		
03665112	У-400	№31	12	03	1965			увеличенный киль
01665115	У-400	№31	15	01	1965	СССР	72	Качинское авиационное училище

----------


## RA3DCS

> Есть немного
> 
> 07665106	У-400	№31	06	07		СССР		Изм закрылки, СПС
> 08665106	У-400	№31	06	08		СССР		ТП в гондоле
> 01665107	У-400	№31	07	01		СССР		КТ-102
> 03665112	У-400	№31	12	03	1965			увеличенный киль


Вот эти цифры взяты не с реальных бортов, а из технических описаний.  31 завод  выпустил самолетов видимо больше чем московский.

И опять это выдуманное обозначение модификации У-400, да не было такого обозначения.

----------


## lindr

> 31 завод  выпустил самолетов видимо больше чем московский.


Вы имеете ввиду выпуск МиГ-21У? Тут надо посчитать, У производства завода №30 шли в разрыве серии.

773901	ФЛ	№30				Индия		
773915	ФЛ	№30				Индия		
663916	У-600	№30	39	16	1967	ГДР	282	
663919	У-600	№30	39	19	1967	Югославия	914	22914
663920	У-600	№30	39	20	1967	Югославия	915	22915
773921	ФЛ	№30				Индия		в агрегатах
773959	ФЛ	№30				Индия		в агрегатах
773964	ФЛ	№30			1967	СССР	143	Украина, Донецкая область
773972	ФЛ	№30				Индия		в агрегатах
773981	ФЛ	№30				Индия		в агрегатах

94А4614	СПС	№30			1966	ГДР	795	
94А4615	СПС	№30			1966	ГДР	796	
664616	У-600	№30	46	16	1967	ГДР	286	потерян 29.08.72
664617	У-600	№30	46	17	1967	ГДР	288	
664618	У-600	№30	46	18	1967			
664619	У-600	№30	46	19	1967			
664620	У-600	№30	46	20	1967	ГДР	289	23+95
94А4701	СПС	№30			1966	ГДР	798	потерян 0




> И опять это выдуманное обозначение модификации У-400, да не было такого обозначения.


Так удобнее классифировать, да и прижилось уже.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вы имеете ввиду выпуск МиГ-21У? Тут надо посчитать, У производства завода №30 шли в разрыве серии.
> .


В связи, с чем Вы связываете серии разных типов самолетов?
Какое отношение между собой могут  иметь, например МиГ-21У 663916 – 39 серия 1967 года и МиГ-21СПС 94А4615  - 46 серия 1966 года?

----------


## FLOGGER

Опять же у меня вопрос: МИГ-21У №663916 У-600 - 
это что за обозначение, кто его видел? Это на шильдике выбито, или в формуляре записано, или  как? 67-й год - это год выпуска или поставки в ГДР?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Опять же у меня вопрос: МИГ-21У №663916 У-600 - 
> это что за обозначение, кто его видел? Это на шильдике выбито, или в формуляре записано, или  как? 67-й год - это год выпуска или поставки в ГДР?


Валера, МИГ-21У №663916 выпуска 1966 года, в ГДР принят 17.02.1967 г. Да выдуманные это обозначения, как они появились,  разбирали выше.

----------


## lindr

Да признаю даты ориентировочные дата поставки как правило известна лучше, обычно отнимаю 2-3 мес от даты поставки для определения неизвестной даты выпуска, тут "лопухнился" немного.




> В связи, с чем Вы связываете серии разных типов самолетов?


С тем, что статистический анализ номеров показывает, что типы 94А, 77, 66 похоже имели сквозную нумерацию, самолетов в серии, как например разные типы МиГ-23.  Пока у меня только одна нестыковка 

940АЧ17	ПФМ	№30				Болгария	45	1717
661717	У-400	№30	17	17	1965	Румыния	1717	

больше пересечений нет, не с ФЛ не ПФМ.

773310	ФЛ	№30				СССР		810-й УАП
773311	ФЛ	№30				СССР		810-й УАП
773312	ФЛ	№30				СССР		810-й УАП
773313	ФЛ	№30				СССР	01	810-й УАП, Украина Киев
773314	ФЛ	№30				СССР		810-й УАП
773315	ФЛ	№30				СССР		810-й УАП
663316	У-600	№30	33	16	1966	ГДР	278

----------


## RA3DCS

> С тем, что статистический анализ номеров показывает, что типы 94А, 77, 66 похоже имели сквозную нумерацию, самолетов в серии, как например разные типы МиГ-23.


Маловероятно!
Чтобы сделать такой вывод нужно иметь большую часть серийных номеров выпущенных заводом, мы имеет только самую малость. К примеру можно предположить, что ФЛ и У выпускались на одной сборочной линии (слишком много одинаковых деталей и агрегатов) к примеру на всех МиГ-21У московского завода сохранились выдвижные закрылки – хотя это тоже слабый аргумент. 
Скорее всего, в сериях МиГ-21У московского завода было по 5 машин с номерами от 16 до 20. МиГ-21СПС с номерами 01 до 15.  МиГ-21У выпускались примерно с 08 по 51 серию.  Ясное дело если на заводе выпускается несколько модификаций, в какой то момент номера серий совпадут. 
К чему вообще эта подтасовка цифр? Новых номеров она нам не дает!

----------


## babcia131

Уважаемые Kоллеги!
 Будет ли это возможно объяснение советскиx 21U-US c DUA-3 или нет ?  
Вот я и спрашиваю из любопытства, потому что тема началось [ очень интересный ] и далее Мы не знаем ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Уважаемые Kоллеги!
>  Будет ли это возможно объяснение советскиx 21U-US c DUA-3 или нет ?


Юрек, это уже исторический факт, что на советских У и УС ДУА-3 был!!!!

----------


## babcia131

Этот же факт что и это, что Колумб приплыл в Америку [ но никто не знает наверняка, был ли он первым ? ]
Sasha-Дорогой Друг! 
Я бы с удовольствием смотрел правый борт такие 21U-US и увидел,какой там был автопилот.
Коллеги из Mузея показать еще  снимки из кабины ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Коллеги из Mузея показать еще  снимки из кабины ?


Они задание получили! Обещают в эти выходные сделать фото.

----------


## Кацперский

Юрек, зачем тебе ещё фотки? По этим двум уже понятно, что на самолёте КАП-2. То есть установка ДУА с автопилотом не имеет в данном случае ничего общего, только с СУА и УУА, как я и полагал с самого начала.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, МИГ-21У №663916 выпуска 1966 года, в ГДР принят 17.02.1967 г. Да выдуманные это обозначения, как они появились,  разбирали выше.


Саша, я потому и спросил, что 67-й год не стыкуется с числом 600. А причина появления 400 и 600 мне известна.

----------


## Кацперский

Кабина польского УС

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кабина польского УС


Радек, а у Вас в Польше кроме 4401 УС-ов больше не сохранилось?

----------


## Кацперский

Насколько знаю, да. Сохранился лишь один в Кракове. Из 12 самолётов, мы потеряли 1 (борт 4609 в 1977 г.). Крайний УС был списан в 1994 г.

----------


## lindr

Кажется я все понял с сериями МиГ-21У завода №30, можно примерно посчитать выпуск

У-400 серии 08-21, номера в серии 16-20 (01-15 ПФ)  = не менее 70 машин 1964-65

пример 

760914	ПФ	№30			1965	ГДР	870	
760915	ПФ	№30			1965	ГДР	874	потерян 14.10.66
660916	У-400	№30	09	16	1965	ГДР	245	потерян 09.08.76
660917	У-400	№30	09	17	1965	ГДР	239	

У-600 серии 1-4 машины 22-й серии, 24-51, номера в серии 16-20 (01-15 ПФ (для 24-29 серии),ФЛ (30-39 серия), ПФМ(94А) (40-51 серия) ) = не менее 135 машин 1966-67 (плюс немного машин в 1965)

точно известна выпуска 48-20, 51 серия-  по идее где-то июль 1967

664820	У-600	№30	48	20	25.04.67	ЧССР	4820	4.SLP, 1.LShP




> Lietadlo bolo vyrobené 25.04.1967 v GAZ č.30 v Moskve. Prvý let vo výrobnom závode absolvovalo 06.05.1967, prevzaté od výrobcu bolo 31.05.1967. Prílet do ČSSR sa uskutočnil 24.06.1967, prvý let v ČSSR s našou posádkou sa uskutočnil 22.08.1967 - pilot mjr.Josef Chmel. Technikom lietadla bol rtm.František Stára. Z výroby bol namontovaný motor R-11F-300, v.č. G 641037257.


Самолет был изготовлен 25.04.67 на Авиазаводе №30 в Москве, первый полет на заводском аэродроме состоялся 06.05.67, акт о приемке был подписан 31.05.67. Перелет в ЧССР выполнен 24.06.67, первый полет в ЧССР с чехословацким экипажем выполнен 22.08.67 пилот майор Йозеф Хмель. Техником самолета был ротмистр Франтишек Стара. При изготовлении был установлен мотор Р-11Ф-30 с зав. номером Г.641037257

http://forum.valka.cz/viewtopic.php/...U-4820/t/52258

----------


## RA3DCS

Радек, вот тут список польских МиГ-21УМ, но он неполный.
Можно дополнить?

08695156   УМ               Польша   0856   
09695157   УМ               Польша   5709   
10695157   УМ               Польша   5710   
06695160   УМ               Польша   6006   
07695165   УМ               Польша   6507   
08695165   УМ               Польша   6508   потерян 11.05.85
09695165   УМ               Польша   6509   
10695165   УМ               Польша   6510   
02695175   УМ               Польша   7502   
03695175   УМ               Польша   7503   
05695175   УМ               Польша   7505   
06695175   УМ               Польша   7506   
07695175   УМ               Польша   7507   
516903046   УМ               Польша   3046   
516905006   УМ               Польша   5006   
516905011   УМ               Польша   5011   Индия U2146
516905016   УМ               Польша   5016   
516905021   УМ               Польша   5021   
516913056   УМ               Польша   3056   
516913061   УМ               Польша   3061   потерян 01.10.80
516999292   УМ               Польша   9292   
516999293   УМ               Польша   9293   
516999294   УМ               Польша   9294   
516999296   УМ               Польша   9296   
516999297   УМ               Польша   9297   
516999298   УМ               Польша   9298   
516999306   УМ               Польша   9306   
516999307   УМ               Польша   9307   
516999308   УМ               Польша   9308   
516999309   УМ               Польша   9309   
516999311   УМ               Польша   9311   
516999312   УМ               Польша   9312   
516999313   УМ               Польша   9313   
516999314   УМ               Польша   9314   потерян 06.06.81
516999316   УМ               Польша   9316   
516999317   УМ               Польша   9317   
516999321   УМ               Польша   9321   
516999322   УМ               Польша   9322   
516999323   УМ               Польша   9323   
516999324   УМ               Польша   9324   
516999343   УМ               Польша   9343   
516999344   УМ               Польша   9344   
516999346   УМ               Польша   9346   
516999348   УМ               Польша   9348   
516999349   УМ               Польша   9349   
516999351   УМ               Польша   9351   
516999352   УМ               Польша   9352   
516999353   УМ               Польша   9353   
516999354   УМ               Польша   9354

----------


## lindr

??685153	УС	№31	53			Алжир	FN-70 (бывший 270?)

фото кабины

Рядом МиГ-21У-600 FC-80 (бывший 283? или 280)

662320	У-600	№30	23	20	1965	Алжир	283	FC-80

также фото кабины

----------


## RA3DCS

> ??685153	УС	№31	53			Алжир	FN-70 (бывший 270?)
> 
> фото кабины
> 
> Рядом МиГ-21У-600 FC-80 (бывший 283? или 280)
> 
> 662320	У-600	№30	23	20	1965	Алжир	283	FC-80
> 
> также фото кабины


На фото (изумрудный цвет панелей) это УМ!!!

----------


## lindr

не факт... это 53-я серия, УМ совсем рядом

УМ имели код FE-**, УС код FN-**, У код FC-**, где F - МиГ, FC-** потом отошел к МиГ-21

	УМ	№31				Алжир	205	потом FE-205, FE-05
	УМ	№31				Алжир	209	потом FE-209, FE-09
	УМ	№31				Алжир	231	
	УМ	№31				Алжир	240	потом FE-240, FE-40

и антенны на горбу нет...

----------


## RA3DCS

> не факт... это 53-я серия, УМ совсем рядом
> 
> УМ имели код FE-**, УС код FN-**, У код FC-**, где F - МиГ, FC-** потом отошел к МиГ-21
> 
> 	и антенны на горбу нет...


 По информации уважаемого Мигариуса. С 55-й серии начался полносерийный выпуск УМ. До этого было выпущено 10 УМ вставкой в более ранние серии: по одному в 21-й, 40-й, 41-й, 42-й, 46-й и 53-й, по два в 43-й и 54-й серии. 
Вероятность небольшая, что это именно этот УМ. 
Кроме того, антенна АРК на гроте обтекателя киля появилась на УМ не сразу.
№ 09695152 – 197? г. (антенна отсутствует) – Куба.
№ 02695156 - 1971 г. (антенна отсутствует) - ГДР.
№ 08695156 - 26.07.1971 г. (антенна отсутствует) - первый польский МиГ-21УМ.
№ 10695157 - 15.09.1971 г. (антенна отсутствует) – Польша.
№ 01695158 - 197? г. (антенна отсутствует) – Венгрия.
№ 06695160 - 22.01.1972 г. (антенна отсутствует) – Польша.
№ 04695163 - 1972 г. (антенна отсутствует) - ГДР.
№ 04695165 - 1972 г. (антенна есть) – Венгрия.
№ 10695165 - 22.06.1972 г. (антенна есть) – Польша.
№ 05695168 - 1972 г. (антенна есть) - ГДР.
№ 02695175 - 07.07.1973 г. (антенна есть) – Польша.

Обратимся к документации:
Самолет МиГ-21УМ с двигателем Р11Ф2С-300 (тип 69) техническое описание Книга 1.

Учебно-боевой истребитель МиГ-21УМ является новой модификацией учебно-боевого истребителя МиГ-21УС и отличается от него тем, что на нем: 
-установлен прицел АСП-ПФД взамен прицела АСП-5НД;
- установлен автопилот АП-155 взамен автопилота КАП-2;
- оборудование в переднем отсеке расположено на выдвижной платформе (этажерке);
- установлен прибор ДА200И в передней кабине и прибор ДА200 в задней кабине взамен приборов ВАР-500УК, ВАР-300МК и ЭУП-53.
В остальном самолет по своей конструкции соответствует самолету МиГ-21УС тип 68. 

Все это уже обсуждали в этой ветке.

----------


## lindr

Все это мне известно, ветку я читал, но почему вы думаете, что единственный УМ 53-й серии попал в Алжир? Зачем вводить особое обозначение FN-? кстати эта система кодов появилась ~1985 году, до того были только цифры. 
Я вижу на киле 5153, может я не прав и это 5158, но это не отвечает на вопрос бортового.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Все это мне известно, ветку я читал, но почему вы думаете, что единственный УМ 53-й серии попал в Алжир? Зачем вводить особое обозначение FN-? кстати эта система кодов появилась ~1985 году, до того были только цифры. 
> Я вижу на киле 5153, может я не прав и это 5158, но это не отвечает на вопрос бортового.


Точно его серийный номер не установлен? Но по кабине (если это его родная кабина) МиГ-21УМ.

----------


## lindr

А это вопрос, как видите Алжир давно освоил ремонт, увы других фото FE-05 FE-40 нет, думаю потребуется помощь Мигариуса  :Confused:

----------


## Кацперский

Да, там однозначно МиГ-21УМ. Впервые слышу, чтоб в ходе ремонта заменяли АП. Шильдики лучше засняли бы, а то непонятно откуда вообще тот неполный номер)))

Саша, позже дополню список наших УМ.

----------


## lindr

> Шильдики лучше засняли бы, а то непонятно откуда вообще тот неполный номер)))


После реформы обозначений сер 80-х алжирцы указывают последние 4 цифры зав номера на киле самолета.

Одно из 2: 

- либо FN - Код МиГ-21УМ а не УС, и FN-70 **695158, а FE-05, FE-09, FE-40 это УС (но на фото видно, что кабины тоже лазоревые, правда снимок плохой

- либо это все-таки УС 53-й серии, тогда FE-05, FE-09, FE-40 это УМ

----------


## Кацперский

Я сужу о модификации по оборудованию кабины, а не по системе обозначений принятой в ВВС Алжира, про неё ничего не знаю (да здесь возможны любые ошибки - у нас они случались при присваивании бортовых номеров).

Ещё хочется прокомментировать Ваши слова:



> Да признаю даты ориентировочные дата поставки как правило известна лучше, обычно отнимаю 2-3 мес от даты поставки для определения неизвестной даты выпуска


Тут не было никаких закономерностей, например:

Самолёт 516999293 был поставлен 21 мая 1980 г.
Самолёт 516999292 - 5 сентября 1980 г.

Так что "разброс" в датах довольно большой.

Дополнение по польским УМ:
516999229, б/№ 9229
516999231, б/№ 9231
516999232, б/№ 9232
516999233, б/№ 9233
516999347, б/№ 9347

----------


## lindr

Я имел ввиду, определить с точностью до года, для начала, проблемы возникают при поставках в феврале-марте-апреле.




> Я сужу о модификации по оборудованию кабины, а не по системе обозначений принятой в ВВС Алжира, про неё ничего не знаю


Все это так и в ваших словах есть большой резон, но, посудите сами эксплуатируются УМ бн 209, 270, 240 лет 15, и вдруг при смене обозначений получают разные коды, странно как-то. Я машин 30 проследил как коды менялись, не было такого. FE в всех справочниках идут как УМ. Тут что-то не так, явно.

----------


## Кацперский

> Тут что-то не так, явно.


Безусловно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Дополнение по польским УМ:


Спасибо, а то смотрю фото неучтенных бортов есть.

----------


## Кацперский

9233 был у нас в Голенюве... Времечко!

----------


## lindr

> 516999347, б/№ 9347


 вот этого у меня не было в списках, спасибо.

Есть вопрос по теме, хорваты утверждают, что часть УМ к ним пришла из Польши, можете прокомментировать?

----------


## Кацперский

> хорваты утверждают, что часть УМ к ним пришла из Польши, можете прокомментировать?


У Вас есть их номера?

Все источники говорят о 4 МиГ-21УМД в ВВС Хорватии: 164, 165, 166, 167.

516969001, б/№ 164
516911036, б/№ 165
516951031, б/№ 166
516987091, б/№ 167

Ни один из них в Польше не служил.

----------


## lindr

Понятно, спасибо.

А вот про эту загадку что скажете?  :Confused: 

на машине

516999293	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9293	

присутствует шильдик

516999304	УМ	№31			1980			на  516999293

----------


## Кацперский

Отвечать не берусь, т.к. не спец в этих номерах, шильдиках и т.д. Здесь на форуме не раз и не два обсуждались вопросы присутствия на бортах разных номеров на разных агрегатах. Но всё равно никто до конца не разобрался в этом, мне кажется. По поводу возможной замены агрегатов в строю тоже ничего сказать не могу.

----------


## lindr

Нет, то что с другого борта - ясно (хотя похоже такого борта никогда не было, взяли из задела), думал может какие подробности всплывут.

----------


## Кацперский

9293 тоже был в нашем полку с 1989 по 1993 г. На фото какой агрегат? У нас за это время никаких грубых поломок на этом самолёте не произошло (лишь в таком случае требуется замена агрегата). У меня пока есть данные по ЛП (катастрофам, авариям, поломкам) за 1960-1980 гг. Может было что-то с ним в 80-е гг. или после 1993 г. Надо подождать выхода в свет 3-й части книжки о ЛП в польских ВВС.

----------


## lindr

Вспомнил, несколько лет назад скачал фотку отсюда Наши МиГи в Америке

----------


## RA3DCS

На агрегатных бирках может быть все что угодно.
Рижский МиГ21УС

----------


## Кацперский

> Вспомнил, несколько лет назад скачал фотку отсюда Наши МиГи в Америке


Спасибо, значит стабилизатор. Но Саша подтвердил мои слова. Система обозначений агрегатов пока непонятна.

----------


## babcia131

Уважаемые Kоллеги!

 Без доступа к документации конкретного самолета никто не может ничего доказать.
Серийный номер самолета является одним, и номера агрегатов это вторе.
Позвольте мне дать вам два номера-догадываться номер самолета.  Двa важные элемента .[ нет перечисленные во время эксплуатаци ]
-516999469
-516999468

----------


## lindr

516999468	УМ	№31			1982	Камбоджа	7114	U.701
516999470	УМ	№31			1982	Камбоджа	7115	U.701

----------


## babcia131

516999469- откидная цаст фонаря I кабины 
516999468 -откидная цаст фонаря II кабины 
Cамолет номер -516999306 MiG-21UM 9306 Польша  :Wink: 
Номеры серыйне элементов  из книги самолетa:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Я не думаю,что к Польские 21UM принесли для преобразования из Камбоджи откиданые цзасты фонаря .
 Эти цифры приходят из первой книги -самолет прямо из СССР.
Документация Коллеги-документация.И не только фотографии пластин.

----------


## Кацперский

Молодец Юрек, ещё одно доказательство того, что номера агрегатов с зав. № планёра не имеют ничего общего.

----------


## lindr

Ну они близки по серии, видимо когда собирали брали то, что попадалось под руку  :Wink:  задел делался большой, сразу на ~ 50-100 машин.

----------


## RA3DCS

> 516999469- откидная цаст фонаря I кабины 
> 516999468 -откидная цаст фонаря II кабины 
> Cамолет номер -516999306 MiG-21UM 9306 Польша 
> Номеры серыйне элементов  из книги самолетa:
> .


Юрек, а покажите ка нам страничку из формуляра с этими цифрами, 5169 там по сути быть не должно.
На боевых откидная часть фонаря не паспортизуется стоит только номер чертежа.

----------


## babcia131

Xорошо -это Саша заводский номер :


Саша, я действительно не имеют доступа к Камбоджийский документации :Smile: 

Номер агрегата недействительный-bажно, что этот номер согласился из номерoм введено
в книге. Самолет может быть 9306 , и на агрегатe и книге может быть "ж...а"  - и это хорошо. Очень часто, в дополнение к номер серийный -элемент был отмеченный
 штампованной номерoм боковой самолетa.

----------


## Кацперский

> Ну они близки по серии, видимо когда собирали брали то, что попадалось под руку  задел делался большой, сразу на ~ 50-100 машин.


У Вас есть пример самолёта, на котором совпадали бы номера агрегатов с номером планёра? А то у меня глубокое подозрение, что они ничего общего друг с другом не имеют.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Xорошо -это Саша заводский номер :
> .


Юрек спасибо! Убедительно!

----------


## RA3DCS

> У Вас есть пример самолёта, на котором совпадали бы номера агрегатов с номером планёра? А то у меня глубокое подозрение, что они ничего общего друг с другом не имеют.


Более того, что и номер планера может не совпадать с формулярным номером.
Живой пример. 
МиГ-21ПФС/ПФМ 94210913 в нише переднего шасси имеем бирку с номером 09-14. 
Иногда надпись карандашом на деталях оказывается точнее бирок.

----------


## lindr

Все зависит от того, как организована сборка, помню я внимательно изучал фоторепортаж с завода МиГ, там были полусобранные самолеты 9-13 58-63 серии  и задел на эти серии (до 90 самолетокомплектов 90=6*15 ), номер был написан на каждой детали, на конусе, на крыле, на стабилизаторе, на фюзеляже, все номера в одном формате и на стапеле номер. 

Весь задел сложен стопочкой, отдельно конусы, отдельно стабилизаторы. Если аккуратно выбирать по номеру - все сойдется.

А грузины похоже просто брали из стопки, не глядя на шильдик, так как брали из одной кучки номера получались относительно близкие.

Недавний пример: когда фоткал Су-34 02-12 в Пушкине, на многих деталях стояло именно 02-12. А на колодке под шасси ошиблись написали 05 02-13

valkovenalainen — «Су-34» на Яндекс.Фотках

valkovenalainen — «Су-34» на Яндекс.Фотках

valkovenalainen — «Су-34» на Яндекс.Фотках

valkovenalainen — «Су-34» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## babcia131

Поэтому наиболее надежным есть книгa планера  и список агрегатов.
Hикакой единый фото элемента нет есть доказательством на номер самолетa.
A экспонаты в музеях это совсем другая история. :Wink:

----------


## Кацперский

Спасибо всем за ответы!
У меня ещё другой вопрос, ближе к эксплуатантам, так сказать. Какой был порядок изготовления деталей предназначенных для замены (короче всего того, что в войсках называется АТИ - авиационно-техническим имуществом). Имеются в виду лишь агрегаты планёра. Какие номера им присваивали? Сколько их выпускалось в процентном отношении? Кто-нибудь обладает такими сведениями? Эту тему затрагивают крайне редко. А ведь любопытно.

----------


## babcia131

> *Поэтому наиболее надежным есть книгa планера  и список агрегатов.*Hикакой единый фото элемента нет есть доказательством на номер самолетa.
> A экспонаты в музеях это совсем другая история.


Но не всегда и не везде. :Biggrin: 
Другой пример свободы.В книге  планера MiG-21UM 9306 не указано таких элементов как
-воздушные тормоза
-закрылки
-элероны 
-стабилизаторы
Это все рассматриваться есть как весь [планер ] и нет их номеров.
Только после обмена элемента есть запись ,но номер не имеет никакого отношения из серийным номером самолета.
Самолет номер 516999306 [ 21UM 9306 ]-список элементов управления самолетoм;  [ немного  :Cool:  ]


документ для новый элемент:


Подтверждение обмена элерона  [ введено церез техника - Позиция 3- 29.01.1987 года ]


Это как, например,как можно сложить самолет oсобенно в музеях ,на памятниках- а потом кто-то старается происходят после пластинам, что это за номер ,либо версия.

Саша
 Каждая Cтрана имеет свои обычаи
1910 MiG-21M Polska 
Mожет быть покрытие кабину не имеют «паспортa » но был номер агрегата " этикетка  - 26"

----------


## RA3DCS

Получены фотографии МиГ-21УС Рижского музея авиации!
Большое спасибо Вадиму Новикову!

----------


## Кацперский

Присоединяюсь. Раритетный материал.

----------


## babcia131

Я воздаю хвалу  :Biggrin: - pаритет.То красивое.Eсть антенна в остеклении, автопилот КАП , изделие 81.
Красивые фотографии,хорошо поддержанный внутренность кабину. "Сам Mед"
Spasiba Sasza.

----------


## RA3DCS

Что еще мы имеем?
Сигнализатор и указатель угла атаки в передней кабине был.
Но есть еще одна интересная деталь. Левая панель, вот эта заплатка очень наводит на мысль, что изначально там был выключатель, очень похожий на выключатель «Увод с опасной высоты», который в процессе эксплуатации был демонтирован. Сначала подумал, что использована панель от МиГ-21УМ, однако нет панель от УС.

----------


## babcia131

Саша
 Я не знаю, какой выключатель Вы имеете в виду .Но если мы думаем о том же:



3 фото- переключатель ПВД Аварийно -Oсновной.Я не понял вопроса ? :Confused:

----------


## Кацперский

> Но есть еще одна интересная деталь. Левая панель, вот эта заплатка очень наводит на мысль, что изначально там был выключатель, очень похожий на выключатель «Увод с опасной высоты»


Не могло быть этого выключателя на самолёте без РАУ в канале тангажа. Либо там панель доработанная от УМ либо был другой выключатель. Какой - не могу представить.

----------


## RA3DCS

> .....либо был другой выключатель. Какой - не могу представить.


Было бы очень интересно открутить эту панельку и посмотреть, что там написано на световоде под этой заплаткой. Да кто же такое позволит?

----------


## Кацперский

Может стоит обратиться к Талпе В. П. Мы с ним знакомы. Ради исторической правды  :Wink: 

Саша, ты не все фото выложил? Этой фотки я в сообщении #235 не вижу...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Может стоит обратиться к Талпе В. П. Мы с ним знакомы. Ради исторической правды


Радек, если есть связь с Виктор Петровичем напиши ему письмо, а я Вадима попробую на эту "авантюру" уговорить!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, ты не все фото выложил? Этой фотки я в сообщении #235 не вижу...


Так больше восьми фотографий в зависимости от объема в одно сообщение не лезут.

----------


## Кацперский

Прямой связи с ним нету. Просто встречались у него в музее. Но я подумал, Вадим может "сослаться" на меня... Я там был с бывшим преподавателем РВВИАУ ХАНДУРИНЫМ Леонидом Николаевичем в мае 2010 г., он должен вспомнить. Хандурин его хороший друг, тоже в Риге живёт. Давай остальные фото выкладывай)))

----------


## babcia131

https://hotfile.com/dl/170356671/a19...menty.zip.html
Sasha-посмотреть, как  работает КАП-2 на МиГ-21У [ YC ] и затем меняться от АП-155.

Еще один схема. Посмотрите, как это работает отсюда [отмечен стрелкой]
 "Выход из опасной высоте" АП-155 [ Рисунки можно увеличить ]

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-21УС Рижского музея вторая кабина.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Еще один схема. Посмотрите, как это работает отсюда [отмечен стрелкой]
>  "Выход из опасной высоте" АП-155 [ Рисунки можно увеличить ]


Различные варианты исполнения имели различные блоки в составе оборудования.
Например, автопилот АП155СН имеет в составе блоки:
 БОР-21, два блока БУ-34, два блока БУМ-2М, два блока ДОС 2 серия., ФП-23. которых нет на АП-155.

----------


## babcia131

Саша -у нас это называется  "обращение кошки хвостом"  :Biggrin: 
A МиГ-21У -21УS c DUA-3  имеют автопилота АП-155СН ? 
Я написал как работать автопилот АП-155 при выходe c OB, и вы описываете мне АП-155СН  .Это автопилот был на Вашем 21U-US  :Confused:   :Redface:  Hевозможное- потому что даже на Ваше фотографии есть КАП  :Redface: 
A за дополнительныйe  фото- Spasiba  :Wink:

----------


## RA3DCS

Мы не знаем точно, что там было на этих УС. Что делает блок БОВ-21 – автоматически выводит самолет из зоны «опасной» высоты по сигналу радиовысотомера. При снижении самолета до опасной высоты блок БОВ выдает сигнал автопилоту, при котором включается режим «приведения» по крену к нулевому углу, а по тангажу – к заданному углу кабрирования 14-16º. Теоретически это можно выполнить не только рулевой машинкой в канале тангажа а например  электромеханизмом  триммера, что например в некоторых модификациях автопилотах выполняет блок БОР-21. 
Блок ограничения режимов БОР-21 предназначен для отключения механизма триммерного эффекта по сигналу α > α доп., для включения сигнала на кабрирования объекта при достижении Н оп.

Давайте просто, предположим, допустим, советские КаП-2 на УС были доработаны такой системой (увод с опасной высоты), сам автопилот так и будет называться КАП-2 не поменяет название на АП-155.
Возможно, хорошая мысль инженеров не очень понравилась летчикам и в дальнейшем от нее отказались.
Кстати была еще модификация автопилота КАП-2К кто знает, чем она отличается от обычного КАП-2?

----------


## babcia131

> Давайте просто, предположим, допустим, советские КаП-2 на УС были доработаны такой системой (увод с опасной высоты), сам автопилот так и будет называться КАП-2 не поменяет название на АП-155.
> *Возможно, хорошая мысль инженеров не очень понравилась летчикам и в дальнейшем от нее отказались.*


 ДУА-3 и АР-155 Пилотам очень понравилось ?
Или продолжать уделять идее, что на модифицированныx 21U-US был такой мудрый автопилот, 
что самолет был двухместной , но летал только студент ?

----------


## Кацперский

> Теоретически это можно выполнить не только рулевой машинкой в *канале тангажа а например  электромеханизмом  триммера,* что например в некоторых модификациях автопилотах выполняет блок БОР-21.


Откуда такая инфа? Насколько знаю единственный управляющий сигнал к МП идёт от нажимного переключателя на РУС, при этом отклонения стабилизатора не происходит. Как механизм предназначенный для изменения натяжения пружин загрухочного механизма может превратиться в исполнительный механизм АП?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Откуда такая инфа? Насколько знаю единственный управляющий сигнал к МП идёт от нажимного переключателя на РУС, при этом отклонения стабилизатора не происходит. Как механизм предназначенный для изменения натяжения пружин загрухочного механизма может превратиться в исполнительный механизм АП?


Ну как же так не происходит? Электромеханизм триммера перемещает пружинный загрузочный механизм и вместе с ним через механизм АРУ золотник бустера. При освобожденном от усилий ручки управления, стабилизатором управляет механизм триммерного эффекта. Позволяя осуществить продольную балансировку.

----------


## babcia131

Radek -Sasza 
Будет работал MP-100  но вместе с РАУ .  [ А.П.-155.] 
 Я не знаю, как это было в КАП-2.

----------


## Кацперский

> Теоретически это можно выполнить не только рулевой машинкой в канале тангажа а например  электромеханизмом  триммера, что например в некоторых модификациях автопилотах выполняет блок БОР-21.


*Саша, конкретно. Где об этом можно узнать?* И что значит "теоретически"?




> Блок ограничения режимов БОР-21 предназначен для отключения механизма триммерного эффекта по сигналу α > α доп., для включения сигнала на кабрирования объекта при достижении Н оп.


Так он либо "предназначен для отключения механизма триммерного эффекта по сигналу α > α доп.", либо "теоретически" выполняет увод с Hоп. Первое, я так помнимаю, справедливо лишь для самолётов с РАУ-Т, с целью избегания выхода на закритические углы атаки в случае установки МП в положение на кабрирование. Увод с Ноп РАУ-Т выполняется с заданной перегрузкой, для создания которой необходимо отклонить стабилизатор на определённый угол.




> Электромеханизм триммера перемещает пружинный загрузочный механизм и вместе с ним через механизм АРУ золотник бустера.


Какой диапазон углов отклонения стабилизатора обеспечивается МП при большом и малом плече АРУ?

----------


## RA3DCS

Теоретически потому, что нет точных доказательств, наличия такого автопилота на МиГ-21УС. Пока только предположения.

Полное описание системы управления идет в четырех книгах, у меня есть только небольшая часть третьей книги в которой, по сути, только дан внешний вид блоков и габаритные размеры. Но сам блок  БОР у меня есть в «живом» виде.

----------


## babcia131

> Теоретически потому, что нет точных доказательств, наличия такого автопилота на МиГ-21УС. Пока только предположения.
> 
> Полное описание системы управления идет в четырех книгах, у меня есть только небольшая часть третьей книги в которой, по сути, только дан внешний вид блоков и габаритные размеры. Но сам блок  БОР у меня есть в «живом» виде.


Саша - но c  какого типа самолета есть эта инструкция ?

MiG-23BN / MiG-27 i jego wersje
*MiG-23BN/27*
Cравнение pисунок:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Foto БОР-23Б:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Кацперский

Нигде там не упоминается о применении БОР в качестве управляющего блока МП для реализации задач управления стабилизатором. Вся эта теория маловероятна, мягко говоря. Речь идёт только об отключении МП. Сам БОР входит в основном в комплект различных САУ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Сам БОР входит в основном в комплект различных САУ.


Совершенно верно БОР-21 входит еще в комплект САУ АП-155СН (тип-75 вариант Б) и САУ-23ЕСН.
БОР-23Б сер.4 в комплект САУ-23А сер.2, САУ-23Б-1 сер.4, САУ-23УБ1 вар. А серия 4, САУ-23УБ1 сер.2

----------


## babcia131

Саша
 Мы говорим о 21бис САУ или о КАП-2 и 21U-US c DUA ?  :Confused: 
B своем посту #256 Tы нет проверил ,что чертежи  исходить от МиГ-21бис-САУ [ или более новых самолетов от 21U-US ]. :Mad:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша
>  Мы говорим о 21бис САУ или о КАП-2 и 21U-US c DUA ? 
> B своем посту #256 Tы нет проверил ,что чертежи  исходить от МиГ-21бис-САУ [ или более новых самолетов от 21U-US ].


Юрек, в этом описании нет упоминания, о каком либо конкретном самолете (по крайней мере, в той части, что у меня). Там описаны "Системы автоматического управления самолетом:
Автопилоты АП-155, АП-155СН, КАП-2, КАП-2К, САУ-23А сер.2, САУ-23Б-1 сер.4, САУ-23ЕСН, САУ-23УБ1 вар. А сер.2, САУ-23УБ1 сер.2."

----------


## babcia131

Саша
Симпатический Kоллега
Но тема есть *21-е спарки* 
A на какой спаркe  был БОР-21 ? Ha 21U-US -UM ? 
Cам из желанием выглядел бы инструкции MiG-21BIS-SAU, но нет в этой теме-потому что все смешано. :Biggrin: 
Но вы можете написать о КАП-2К -Что это такое  ?  :Cool:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но тема есть *21-е спарки* 
> :


Юрек, вы же помните, что тема автопилотов вылилась в процессе обсуждения наличия ДУА на советских УС и их отсутствия на экспортных самолетах. Разбирая все возможные варианты, мы и предположили, что на советских машинах было несколько другое оборудование, в том числе и автопилот. Отсюда и пошло отклонение от темы.

Ведь не для кого не новость, например, что на первых советских МиГ-23УБ имелась РЛС С-21МУ, система наведения «Лазурь-М». И первоначально советские МиГ-23УБ могли использовать ракету Р-3Р (изд. 320). Затем в связи с введением в действие соответствующего бюллетеня это оборудование было демонтировано.

----------


## babcia131

> Разбирая все возможные варианты, мы и предположили, что на советских машинах было несколько другое оборудование, в том числе и автопилот. Отсюда и пошло отклонение от темы.


Саша
 Но никто не показывает инструкций от других самолетов под видом ,что элемент может быть построен на советским 21U-US. Вопросы существует всегда, но нет настраивать доступную документацию к свой теорий, потому что
 начало оставлять новые странные самолеты c таинственном оборудованием :Smile:

----------


## lindr

Возвращаясь в вопросу о числе выпущенных МиГ-21У

Завод №31 выпустил 180 машин, *меньше*  чем завод №30 

Завод номер №30 выпустил не менее 230 машин.

Это я уже писал




> У-400 серии 08-21, номера в серии 16-20 (01-15 ПФ) = не менее 70 машин 1964-65
> 
>  У-600 серии 1-4 машины 22-й серии, 24-51, номера в серии 16-20 (01-15 ПФ (для 24-29 серии),ФЛ (30-39 серия), ПФМ(94А) (40-51 серия) ) = не менее 135 машин 1966-67 (плюс немного машин в 1965)


а вот новое: плюс 20 машин 23-й "Алжирской" серии, ПФ с такой серией похоже не было (точно были 20-я и 24-я). 

*итого*: около 160 У-600 и в сумме не менее 230 МиГ-21У

Алжир с 1965 получил сразу большую партию МиГ-21 и для него похоже выпустили длинную серию спарок.

662304	У-600	№30	23	04	1965	Алжир	271	
662305	У-600	№30	23	05	1965	Алжир	272	
662306	У-600	№30	23	06	1965	Алжир	278	
662307	У-600	№30	23	07	1965	Алжир	274	
662309	У-600	№30	23	09	1965	Алжир	277	
662310	У-600	№30	23	10	1965	Алжир	280	
662311	У-600	№30	23	11	1965	Алжир	273	
662312	У-600	№30	23	12	1965	Алжир	275	
662314	У-600	№30	23	14	1965	Алжир	276	
662315	У-600	№30	23	15	1965	Алжир	282	
662316	У-600	№30	23	16	1965	Алжир	280	
662317	У-600	№30	23	17	1965	Алжир	281	
662319	У-600	№30	23	19	1965	Алжир	279	потерян 09.82
662320	У-600	№30	23	20	1965	Алжир	283	FC-80

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-21УМ c/н 516999256 Краснодар - Центральный (XRKL)

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> МиГ-21УМ c/н 516999256 Краснодар - Центральный (XRKL)


Still in North Yemen markings!!!!!


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

> Still in North Yemen markings!!!!!


Хм... машина выпуска 1980 года, надо посмотреть график поставок

----------


## Lans2

что представляет собой пулеметная гондола с 12,7-мм пулеметом А-12,7 подвешиваемая под фюзеляжем МиГ-21УМ?

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, во-первых, она практически не применялась нигде, а, во-вторых,  вот она.

----------


## babcia131

пожалуйста   :Smile: 
https://hotfile.com/dl/166178981/bdf...127mm.zip.html

----------


## Lans2

Спасибо! Она шла только под МиГ-21УМ?

----------


## babcia131

Бросить ссылку на " Инструкция  A-12,7   TO  "

https://hotfile.com/dl/172575734/5aa...127mm.zip.html

Я видел картину 21US из A-12,7-но это было в музее.
Я думаю, что так - можно было использовать на 21US :Cool:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спасибо! Она шла только под МиГ-21УМ?


По документации была еще на У и УС.

----------


## Lans2

Ок! Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## CRC

> Спасибо! Она шла только под МиГ-21УМ?


Уже  на МиГ-21 У

----------


## lindr

В инструкции к Югославскому NL-12 (МиГ-21У) подробно описано ее применение.

РЛЭ и боевому применению NL-12 (МиГ-21У) Югославия
Onlinedisk -  - 19,3 МБ PDF
Onlinedisk -  - jpg

(с Avijacija Bez Granica )

Английско-Русско-Сербохорватский словарь авиационных терминов, пригодится для чтения Югославских РЛЭ
Englesko-rusko-srpskohrvatski vazduhoplovnotehniczki recznik.rar
Onlinedisk -

----------


## babcia131

> Возможно, файл, который Вы запрашиваете, был удален.


*lindr*-только это я увидел :Frown: 

Cловарь есть.

----------


## lindr

> *lindr*-только это я увидел
> 
> Cловарь есть.


Странно... зачем они его удалили, целый год лежал.
L-17(МиГ-21бис) и L-14 (ПФМ) лежали и лежат
Перезалил.

Onlinedisk -

----------


## lindr

> вероятно
> 6612000101	У-400	№30				СССР		
> 6614000102	У-400	№30				СССР		
> 66- код изд, 1 -год, 2,4 - квартал?, 00 - завод №30, 0101, 0102 - серия и номер.


Разобрался, в чем дело - в 1962 году завод №30 поменял формат номера для спарок это хорошо видно по спаркам Су-9У

сравните:

1110000101	У	№30			1961	СССР		ЛИИ?
1110000102	У	№30			1961	СССР		ЛИИ?
112001018	У	№30			1962	СССР		ЛИИ?
112001310	У	№30			1962	СССР		ЛИИ?

для Су-9 формат не менялся

109000001		№30			1959	СССР	30	ШМАС
109000002		№30			1959	СССР	29	ШМАС
...
100000510		№30			1960	СССР	07	Саваслейка Музей

----------


## Migarius

Первые 21-е спарки покинули сборочный цех завода №30 в октябре 1964 года

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Migarius, почту гляньте.

----------


## PPV

> Разобрался, в чем дело - в 1962 году завод №30 поменял формат номера для спарок это хорошо видно по спаркам Су-9У
> 
> сравните:
> 
> 1110000101	У	№30			1961	СССР		ЛИИ?
> 1110000102	У	№30			1961	СССР		ЛИИ?
> 112001018	У	№30			1962	СССР		ЛИИ?
> 112001310	У	№30			1962	СССР		ЛИИ?
> 
> ...


У вас тут все напутано.
Формат серийного номера на заводе № 30 в период выпуска Су-9 и Су-9У не менялся, и оставался прежним:
первые две цифры - номер изделия, для Су-9 это было "изд. 10", для Су-9У стало "изд. 11".
следующая цифра - год выпуска: 9 - 1959, 0 - 1960, 1 - 1961. 2 - 1962.
следующие две цифры - 00 не менялись, и что они означали я не знаю.
последние 4 цифры - номер серии и номер самолета в серии. Причем Су-9У сменил Су-9 прямо в ходе выпуска 10-й серии. С какой именно машины я пока не знаю, но точно в интервале 14...17-й машин. Т.е. 14-я это был еще Су-9, а 17-я - уже точно спарка.
Так что вам следует поправить ваш перечень: №№ 1110000101 и 1110000102 не было. Равно как не было и № 112001018, она была выпущена в 1961 году...

----------


## lindr

Спасибо Вам большое, список не я составлял, а толковых специлистов Су-9 не так много, проверить достоверность записей было проблематично.

----------


## Mister Z

> У вас тут все напутано.
> Формат серийного номера на заводе № 30 в период выпуска Су-9 и Су-9У не менялся, и оставался прежним:
> первые две цифры - номер изделия, для Су-9 это было "изд. 10", для Су-9У стало "изд. 11".
> следующая цифра - год выпуска: 9 - 1959, 0 - 1960, 1 - 1961. 2 - 1962.
> следующие две цифры - 00 не менялись, и что они означали я не знаю.
> последние 4 цифры - номер серии и номер самолета в серии.


Не совсем так. Первые две цифры - шифр изделия, третья - год выпуска, четвёртая - всегда 0 (это номер завода, ММЗ №30, без первой цифры; аналогичное опущение первой цифры номера завода было в Воронеже, Иркутске, Омске и т.д.), следующие *три* цифры - номер серии, последние две - номер машины в серии. То есть изначально закладывалась возможность выпуска 100 и более серий, что мы видим на примере Ил-18.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, ноль - это шифр, если это можно так назвать, завода №30.

----------


## lindr

Удалось найти упоминание о ране неизвестной мне серии МиГ-21У

ЛЕТАТЕЛЬНЫЙ АППАРАТ "ИЗДЕЛИЕ-66" (МИГ-21У N 5216)   КОЛ-ВО 1ШТ.,ПР-ВО РОССИИ

Прибыл на ремонт в Краснодар в июне 1997, откуда - неизвестно. Так что 52-я серия спарок на заводе №30 тоже была (1967 год)

----------


## RA3DCS

Что за чудище с зеркалами?

----------


## babcia131

Это шутка.
Я не думаю, что самолет летать c зеркалами. :Biggrin:

----------


## lindr

> Это шутка.
> Я не думаю, что самолет летать c зеркалами.


Это же рабочая лошадка  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что за чудище с зеркалами?


Никакое это не чудище, обыкновенный ФШ. Это чешская спарка УМ №3756. Вот ее нормальное фото.

----------


## lindr

В раскадровке фильма "Гарантирую жизнь" нашлась спарка МиГ-21У 663717

Форум Украинского Споттерского Сайта &bull; Просмотр темы - Стоп! Снято! (Авиация в кино)

----------


## RA3DCS

> ........, обыкновенный ФШ.


Похоже, что нет!
Непонятно зачем зеркала присабачили.

----------


## Кацперский

> В раскадровке фильма "Гарантирую жизнь"


И спарки там с ДУА - УУА.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Похоже, что нет!
> Непонятно зачем зеркала присабачили.


Ну, тады ой. Не знаю. Может, для стёба? Не нахожу обяснения. Снимать через них ЗПС-несерьезно. Приличный скоростной напор они не выдержат, снесет. Не знаю, я думаю, это шутка какая-то.

----------


## lindr

> В раскадровке фильма "Гарантирую жизнь"
> И спарки там с ДУА - УУА.


Скажите а как вы это определили? (хотелось бы кадр с пояснением).

----------


## Кацперский

> Скажите а как вы это определили?


Ничего сложного. Органолептически, что увидел, то и написал. Пожалуйста, кадры (стрелок не рисовал, думаю всё ясно и без того будет):

ДУА


УУА

----------


## RA3DCS

В техническом описании Самолет Миг-21УМ. Книга первая 1975 г.
Читаем:….на самолете установлен автоматический стрелковый прицел АСП-ПФД сопряженный электрически с радиодальномером «Квант» и оптически – с инфракрасным визиром «СИВ-52».
Вот интересно, откуда этот визир на МиГ-21УМ взялся? Вроде бы их эпоха закончилась на МиГ-21Ф-13 (так и не успев начаться).

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

c/n 2216 is a MiG-21U-400 (Bulgarian AF s/n 01, mfd 15/12/1965)
c/n 2320 is a MiG-21U-600 (Algerian AF s/n FC-80 / 2320)

Can I assume that the first Moscow built MiG-21U-600 aircraft were bulit in the beginning of January 1966 and start at c/n 2316 :Confused: 


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

> Как нам уже рассказал уважаемый Мигариус на МиГ-21У производства завода №30 киль увеличенной площади и тормозной парашют в основании киля были внедрены в серию одновременно с машины №662217


Нет, с *662217* 

Возможно так же на тип 77 (*21*-я серия, Вьетнам вся, *22*-я частично или вся - *узкий киль*, *23-я* Индия *широкий* киль) .

----------


## RA3DCS

> вторая система нумерации для МиГ-21УМ, номера серий *только нечетные* , 01, 03, ..99, 20 машин в серии, номера машин в серии 01, 06, 11, 16, 21 ..91, 96 номер вида 5169*СС*0*НН*
> .




Lindr, на основании каких данных Вы пришли к выводу, что знакоместо *СС* в шифрованной структуре номера 5169*СС*0*НН* означает номер серии и число машин в серии было 20? Шифрование для того и придумали, чтобы нельзя было определить число выпущенных серий. Число машин в серии уже имеет второстепенное значение.

----------


## lindr

На основании анализа статистики, серия *условная* я уже писал.

Да я допускаю что часть серий могли иметь меньше 20 машин. полная серия это машины 01,06,11,16,21,26,31,36,41,46,51,56,61,66,71,76,81  ,86,91,96
Серии только нечетные всего 50 серий. Максимально 1000 машин. реально видимо меньше, пишут о 1133 УМ

Давайте вместе посчитаем

1) ранние УМ (до 55-й серии) 10- машин

??685121	УМ	№31	21	??		СССР	
??685140	УМ	№31	40	??		СССР			
??685141	УМ	№31	41	??		СССР		
??685142	УМ	№31	42	??		СССР		
??685143	УМ	№31	43	??		СССР		
??685143	УМ	№31	43	??		СССР
??685146	УМ	№31	46	??		СССР		
??685153	УМ	№31	53	??		СССР		
??685154	УМ	№31	54	??		СССР		
??685154	УМ	№31	54	??		СССР	

2) серии 55-75, 10 машин в серии 210-машин

3) Последняя система нумерации известно 119 машин

516999054	УМ	№31			1978	СССР		США
516999069	УМ	№31			1978	Ливия	069	1021sq ПНС
516999073	УМ	№31			1979	Ливия	073	1021sq ПНС
516999092	УМ	№31			1978	СССР	04	Краснодар
516999101	УМ	№31			1979			
516999113	УМ	№31			1979	Ливия	113	1021sq
516999114	УМ	№31			1979	Ливия	114	1021sq ПНС
516999117	УМ	№31			1979	Ливия	117	1021sq
516999133	УМ	№31			1979	Болгария	36	
516999144	УМ	№31			1979	Югославия	174	16174 Сербия 173
516999146	УМ	№31			1979	Югославия	176	16176
516999147	УМ	№31			1979	Югославия	177	16177
516999148	УМ	№31			1979	Югославия	178	16178 Сербия 178
516999157	УМ	№31			1979	Югославия	173	16173
516999161	УМ	№31			1979	Югославия	175	16175
516999172	УМ	№31			1979	Румыния	172	91.BdeV Lanser-B 95.BdeV, 71.BdeV
516999176	УМ	№31			1979	Румыния	176	71.RdeV Lanser-B 71.BdeV
516999177	УМ	№31			1979	Румыния	177	95.RdeV Lanser-B 95.BdeV, 951.EdeV
516999184	УМ	№31			05.79	СССР		Украина Хорватия 160
516999201	УМ	№31			1979	Венгрия	16	потом 19 47.HRE
516999202	УМ	№31			1979	Венгрия	17	47.HRE
516999203	УМ	№31			1979	Венгрия	18	47.HRE
516999204	УМ	№31			1979	Венгрия	53	47.HRE
516999207	УМ	№31			07.79	СССР		Украина Хорватия 162
516999208	УМ	№31			1979	Ливия	208	1021sq
516999209	УМ	№31			1979	Венгрия	35	47.HRE потерян 06.05.88
516999218	УМ	№31			1979	Ливия	218	1021sq
516999229	УМ	№31			1979	Польша	9229	34.PLM, 1.DLMW
516999231	УМ	№31			1979	Польша	9231	34.PLM, 1.DLMW
516999232	УМ	№31			1979	Польша	9232	34.PLM, 1.DLMW
516999233	УМ	№31			1979	Польша	9233	34.PLM, 2.PLM, 1.DLMW
516999236	УМ	№31			1980	Болгария	23	потерян 02.06.99
516999238	УМ	№31			1980	Индия	U3292	
516999256	УМ	№31			1980	Сирия	207	
516999257	УМ	№31			1980	Болгария	24	
516999258	УМ	№31			1980	Болгария	21	
516999261	УМ	№31			1980	Болгария	25	
516999262	УМ	№31			1980	Болгария	22	
516999264	УМ	№31			1980	Болгария	26	
516999266	УМ	№31			1980	Болгария	27	
516999292	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9292	9.PLM, 2.PLM
516999293	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9293	9.PLM, 2.PLM США N221UM
516999294	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9294	9.PLM, 34.PLM
516999296	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9296	9.PLM
516999297	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9297	41.PLM, 41.ELT
516999298	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9298	41.PLM, 41.ELT
516999301	УМ	№31			1980	Венгрия	55	47.HRE
516999302	УМ	№31			1980	Венгрия	35	потерян 06.06.88
516999304	УМ	№31			1980			на  516999293
516999306	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9306	26.PLM, 9.PLM
516999307	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9307	26.PLM, 9.PLM Уганда U-801
516999308	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9308	26.PLM
516999309	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9309	26.PLM, 9.PLM
516999311	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9311	26.PLM, 10.PLM
516999312	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9312	26.PLM, 9.PLM, 9.ELT
516999313	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9313	34.PLM потерян 27.10.97
516999314	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9314	34.PLM потерян 06.06.81
516999316	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9316	41.PLM
516999317	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9317	41.PLM
516999318	УМ	№31			1980	Замбия	AF601	AF923 Миг-21-2000
516999319	УМ	№31			1980	Замбия	AF602	AF924 Миг-21-2000
516999321	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9321	9.PLM
516999322	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9322	9.PLM
516999323	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9323	41.PLM, 41.ELT
516999324	УМ	№31			1980	Польша	9324	41.PLM, 9.ELT
516999326	УМ	№31			1980	Румыния	326	86.RdeV потерян 84
516999327	УМ	№31			1980	Румыния	327	86.RdeV Lanser-B prototype 95.BdeV, 202.EdeV
516999328	УМ	№31			1980	Румыния	328	91.RdeV потерян 13.04.93
516999329	УМ	№31			1980	Румыния	329	71.RdeV Lanser-B потерян 01.11.10
516999332	УМ	№31			26.09.80	ЧССР	9332	1.LShP, 43.SSLT/4.ZSL
516999333	УМ	№31			15.10.80	ЧССР	9333	1.LShP, 43.SSLT/4.ZSL
516999339	УМ	№31			1980	Румыния	339	
516999341	УМ	№31			12.02.80	ЧССР	9341	1.LShP, 43.SLT/4.ZSL Мали TZ-375
516999342	УМ	№31			20.02.80	ЧССР	9342	1.LShP, 43.SLT/4.ZSL потерян 17.06.99
516999343	УМ	№31			1981	Польша	9343	США N57GS
516999344	УМ	№31			1981	Польша	9344	41.ELM, 3.ELT
516999345	УМ	№31			1981			
516999346	УМ	№31			1981	Польша	9346	11.PLM, 1.DLMW
516999347	УМ	№31			1981	Польша	9347	11.PLM, 9.PLM, 41.ELT
516999348	УМ	№31			1981	Польша	9348	11.PLM, 34.PLM
516999349	УМ	№31			1981	Польша	9349	11.PLM, 62.PLM
516999351	УМ	№31			1981	Польша	9351	11.PLM, 62.PLM
516999352	УМ	№31			1981	Польша	9352	11.PLM
516999353	УМ	№31			1981	Польша	9353	11.PLM, 10.PLM
516999354	УМ	№31			1981	Польша	9354	11.PLM
516999362	УМ	№31			1981	СССР	200	БВАУЛ
516999366	УМ	№31			1981	СССР		Украина
516999367	УМ	№31			1981	Алжир?		562-й АРЗ Одесса, Йемен
516999375	УМ	№31			1981	Болгария	28	
516999377	УМ	№31			1981	Болгария	29	
516999378	УМ	№31			1981	Финляндия	МК-126	
516999379	УМ	№31			1981	Финляндия	МК-143	
516999383	УМ	№31			1981	Югославия	179	16179 Уничтожен на земле 1999
516999384	УМ	№31			1981	Югославия	180	16180 Сербия 180
516999393	УМ	№31			1981	СССР		Уганда
516999394	УМ	№31			1982	Югославия	181	16181 потерян 18.04.89
516999396	УМ	№31			1982	Югославия	182	16182 Сербия 182
516999397	УМ	№31			1982	Югославия	183	16183
516999398	УМ	№31			1982	Югославия	184	16184
516999399	УМ	№31			16.03.82	ЧССР	9399	1.LShP, 43.STL/ZSL
516999408	УМ	№31			1982	Болгария	30	
516999409	УМ	№31			1982	Болгария	31	
516999410	УМ	№31			1982	Финляндия	МК-126	
516999411	УМ	№31			1982	Финляндия	МК-143	
516999413	УМ	№31			1982	Болгария	33	потерян 28.01.92
516999414	УМ	№31			1982	Болгария	32	
516999436	УМ	№31			1982	Ирак	21068	8235
516999442	УМ	№31			1982			
516999459	УМ	№31			1982			
516999463	УМ	№31			1982			
516999468	УМ	№31			1982	Камбоджа	7114	U.701
516999469	УМ	№31			1982			
516999470	УМ	№31			1982	Камбоджа	7115	U.701
516999499	УМ	№31			1982	Камбоджа	7122	U.701
516999504	УМ	№31			1986	Венгрия	904	47.HRE
516999505	УМ	№31			1986	Венгрия	905	47.HRE
516999506	УМ	№31			1986	Венгрия	906	47.HRE
516999507	УМ	№31			1986	Венгрия	907	47.HRE
516999513	УМ	№31			1986	Югославия	185	16185 Сербия 185


4) теперь самое интересное шифросерии, сколько машин было выпушено?

1133-210-10-119=794

Я полагаю что номера идут подряд в серии от 01, 06 итд без перескоков номера серии.

5169010** - 1 серия данных нет

5169010** - 3 серия не менее 10 машин осталось 784

516903001	УМ	№31			1973	СССР	01	Горький 1989
516903006	УМ	№31			1973			
516903011	УМ	№31			1973			
516903016	УМ	№31			1973			
516903021	УМ	№31			1973	Румыния	6921	57.RdeV
516903026	УМ	№31			1973	Румыния	6926	
516903031	УМ	№31			1973	Венгрия	3031	47.HRE потерян 01.06.94
516903036	УМ	№31			1973	Венгрия	3036	47.HRE
516903041	УМ	№31			1973	Венгрия	3041	47.HRE
516903046	УМ	№31			1973	Польша	3046	32.PLRT

5169050** - 5 серия не менее 10 машин осталось 774

516905001	УМ	№31			1973			
516905006	УМ	№31			1973	Польша	5006	41.PLM, 32.PLRT
516905011	УМ	№31			1973	Польша	5011	34.PLM Индия U2146
516905016	УМ	№31			1973	Польша	5016	26.PLM, 32.PLRT, 3.PLM
516905021	УМ	№31			1973	Польша	5021	26.PLM
516905026	УМ	№31			17.09.73	ЧССР	5026	4.SLP, 6.SBOLP, 4.SPL, 9.SLP Словакия
516905031	УМ	№31			31.08.73	ЧССР	5031	6.SBOLP, 1.LShP, 6.SBOLP, 1.LShP, 6.SBOLP, 1.LShP, 4.SSLT, 42.SLT/4.ZSL
516905036	УМ	№31			1973	Бангладеш	036	
516905041	УМ	№31			1973			
516905046	УМ	№31			1973	Бангладеш	046	

5169070** - 7 серия не менее 13 машин (видимо 15 и более) осталось 759

516907046	УМ	№31			1973	Румыния	6946	86.RdeV потерян 20.04.89
516907051	УМ	№31			1973	Румыния	6951	93.RdeV, 31.EdeR потерян 04.96
516907056	УМ	№31			1973	Румыния	6956	
516907061	УМ	№31			1973	Румыния	6961	

5169090** - 9 серия известно 6 машин	 (видимо 10 и более) осталось 749

516909001	УМ	№31			1973	Сомали	208	
516909006	УМ	№31			1973			
516909011	УМ	№31			01.12.73	ЧССР	9011	5.SLP, 11.SLP, 42.SLT/4.ZSL
516909016	УМ	№31			12.73	ЧССР	9016	9.SLP потерян 14.09.76
516909021	УМ	№31			1973	
516909026	УМ	№31				СССР	68	

5169110** - 11 серия известно 8 машин (видимо 10 и более) осталось 739	

516911036	УМ	№31			1974	СССР		Украина, Хорватия 165 22.ELZ, 21.ELZ, UMD потерян 19.06.12

5169130** - 13 серия известно 13 машин (видимо 15 и более) осталось 724	

516913001	УМ	№31			22.01.74	СССР	901	Завод №21
516913006	УМ	№31			1974			
516913011	УМ	№31			1974			
516913016	УМ	№31			1974	Болгария	07	
516913021	УМ	№31			1974	Болгария	08	
516913026	УМ	№31			1974	Болгария	09	
516913031	УМ	№31			1974	Болгария	10	
516913036	УМ	№31			20.02.74	ЧССР	3036	47.PZLP, 1.LShP США N7238T
516913041	УМ	№31			22.02.74	ЧССР	3041	9.SLP, 1.LShP Словакия
516913046	УМ	№31			02.01.74	ЧССР	3046	4.SLP, 8.SLP, 82.SSLT, 11.SLP, 4.SSLT США N21UT
516913051	УМ	№31			28.02.74	ЧССР	3051	9.SLP Словакия
516913056	УМ	№31			1974	Польша	3056	28.PLM США N317DM
516913061	УМ	№31			1974	Польша	3061	34.PLM потерян 01.10.80

5169150** - 15 серия известно 19 машин (видимо серия полная - 20 машин) осталось 704		

516915001	УМ	№31			1974	ГДР	232	23+54
516915006	УМ	№31			1974	ГДР	233	23+61
516915011	УМ	№31			1974	ГДР	231	23+82
516915016	УМ	№31			1974			
516915021	УМ	№31			1974	ГДР	234	23+73
516915026	УМ	№31			1974			
516915031	УМ	№31			1974			
516915036	УМ	№31			1974			
516915041	УМ	№31			1974			
516915046	УМ	№31			1974			
516915051	УМ	№31			1974			
516915056	УМ	№31			1974			
516915061	УМ	№31			1974			
516915066	УМ	№31			1974			
516915071	УМ	№31			1974	ГДР	226	23+71
516915076	УМ	№31			1974	ГДР	227	23+72
516915081	УМ	№31			1974	Венгрия	5081	47.HRE
516915086	УМ	№31			1974	Венгрия	5086	47.HRE потерян 02.10.79
516915091	УМ	№31			1974	Венгрия	5091	47.HRE

5169170** - 17 серия известно 3 машин (видимо 5 и более) осталось 699

5169190** - 19 серия известно 6 машин (видимо 10 и более) осталось 689

516919001	УМ	№31			1974			
516919006	УМ	№31			1974	Монголия	25	562-й АРЗ Одесса
516919011	УМ	№31			1974			
516919016	УМ	№31			1974			
516919021	УМ	№31			1974	СССР	27	Украина, Киев, Жуляны
516919026	УМ	№31			1974	Монголия		562-й АРЗ Одесса

5169190** - 21 серия известно 6 машин (видимо 10 и более) осталось 679

516921041	УМ	№31			1974	Болгария	11	
516921046	УМ	№31			1974	Болгария	12	
516921051	УМ	№31			1974	ГДР	228	23+62
516921056	УМ	№31			1974	ГДР	229	23+60
516921061	УМ	№31			1974	ЧССР	1061	9.SLP потерян 03.08.79
516921066	УМ	№31			28.08.74	ЧССР	5166	6.SBOLP, 81.SSLT, 11.SLP, 81.SSLT Словакия
516921071	УМ	№31			08.74	ЧССР	1071	5.SLP, 47.PZLP, 6.SBOLP, 47.PZLP, 1.SLP, 5.SLP, 11.SLP, 4.SSLT США N21EV

5169230** - 23 серия известно 14 машин (видимо 15 и более) осталось 664

516923001	УМ	№31			30.08.74	ЧССР	5101	6.SBOLP, 81.SSLT Словакия
516923066	УМ	№31			1974	СССР	54	Украина, Одесса

5169250** - 25 серия видимо 20 осталось 644

516925081	УМ	№31			1974	СССР	04	

5169270** - 27 серия нет данных

5169290** - 29 серия  известно 5 машин (видимо 5 и более) осталось 639

516929001	УМ	№31			1974			
516929006	УМ	№31			1974			
516929011	УМ	№31			1974	СССР	106	БВАУЛ
516929016	УМ	№31			1974			
516929021	УМ	№31			1974	СССР	14	Борисоглебское ВВАУЛ, Поворино

и.т.д. нет времени все перечислять

5169310** - 31 серия видимо 20 осталось 619

516931086	УМ	№31			24.02.75	ЧССР	3186	1.LShP, 4.ZTL

5169330** - 33 серия нет данных

5169350** - 31 серия видимо 10 осталось 609

516935031	УМ	№31			1975	Нигерия	655

5169370** - 37 серия видимо 15 осталось 594

516937056	УМ	№31			06.05.75	ЧССР	3756	1.LShP потерян 08.06.98

5169390** - 39 серия видимо 10 осталось 584

516939041	УМ	№31			1975	Болгария	14

5169410** - 41 серия видимо 5 осталось 579

516941021	УМ	№31			31.07.75	СССР		Украина

5169430** - 43 серия видимо 10 осталось 569

516943046	УМ	№31			1975	СССР	30	ЛИИ

5169450** - 45 серия видимо 15 осталось 554

516945066	УМ	№31			12.11.75	СССР		Украина

5169470** - 47 серия видимо 20 осталось 534

516947081	УМ	№31			1975	Афганистан	

5169490** - 49 серия нет данных	

5169510** - 51 серия видимо 10 осталось 524

516951031	УМ	№31				СССР		Украина, Хорватия 166 UMD

5169530** - 53 серия видимо 15 осталось 509

516953066	УМ	№31			1976	Румыния	9566	86.RdeV потерян 08.04.92

5169530** - 55 серия видимо 20 осталось 489

516955096	УМ	№31			1976	Венгрия	096	47.HRE

5169570** - 57 серия нет данных

5169590** - 59 серия нет данных

5169610** - 61 серия нет данных

5169630** - 53 серия видимо 15 осталось 474

516963061	УМ	№31			1976		110	562-й АРЗ Одесса

5169650** - 65 серия нет данных

5169670** - 67 серия нет данных

5169690** - 69 серия видимо 15 осталось 459

516969066	УМ	№31				Ирак	8236	

5169710** - 69 серия видимо 15 осталось 445

516971061	УМ	№31				Сирия	2367	

5169730** - 73 серия нет данных

5169750** - 75 серия видимо 15 осталось 430

516975046	УМ	№31				Ирак	8238	

5169770** - 77 серия видимо 20 осталось 410

516977096	УМ	№31			1977	СССР	10	ГНИКИ 

5169790** - 79 серия видимо 20 осталось 390

516979081	УМ	№31			1977	Югославия	154	16154 Сербия 154

5169810** - 81 серия нет данных

5169830** - 83 серия видимо 10 осталось 380

516983031	УМ	№31			25.01.77	СССР		Украина, Индия

5169850** - 85 серия видимо 15 осталось 365

516985061	УМ	№31			1977	Югославия	156	16156

5169870** - 87 серия видимо 20 осталось 345

516987096	УМ	№31			1977	СССР		275-й АРЗ двиг № Г-421037016

5169890** - 89 серия нет данных

5169910** - 91 серия видимо 5 осталось 340

516991016	УМ	№31			1977	СССР		БВАУЛ

5169930** - 93 серия видимо 15 осталось 325

516993066	УМ	№31			1977	Алжир?		562-й АРЗ Одесса

5169930** - 95 серия видимо 20 осталось 305

516995096	УМ	№31			1978	Югославия	159	16159

5169890** - 97 серия нет данных

5169990** - 99 серия видимо 15 осталось 290

516999071	УМ	№31			1978	Румыния	071	95.RdeV Lanser-B

ну сотня где-нибудь на неизвестные машины третьей нумерации, по десять на 13 неизвестных серий, останется 60, они могут раскидаться по сериям, если положить минимум 10 машин в серии.

----------


## RA3DCS

Ну это довольно хлипкое основание делать выводы о сериях и число машин в серии. Шифрономер не несет никакой информации о серии и количестве машин и привязывать его к сериям – даже очень неправильно.
Если посмотреть Вашу статистику за период с 1979-1986 годы. Где данные 1983, 84, 85 годов? В этот период завод что стоял?
31 завод выпускал только спарки, освоением выпуска новых модификаций не отвлекался можно полагать, что количество машин выпускаемых в год было примерно одинаковым. С середины 73 года вводится шифрования серийных номеров и Вы делаете вывод о увеличении числа самолетов в серии. Спрашивается почему? Лишь потому, что эти цифры  фиктивных серий складно встраиваются в шифроряд? 
Я думаю пока мы не научились отыскивать на МиГ-21УМ информацию об истинном  серийном номере, делать какие либо выводы о числе выпущенных серий и количестве машин в серии будет довольно неблагодарное занятие!

----------


## Sr10

Так шифровали именно с целью невозможности понять по номеру на изделии о действительной численности серии оного. Без номеров совсем нельзя по понятным причинам, посему была поставлена задача нумеровать без всякой системы. Завод производитель и тип изделия секретить было вовсе глупо, а вот рассчитать по цифрам на бирке темп производства – это извините... Это просто идентификационный номер самолета, дабы отличить от точно такого-же.

----------


## lindr

> Если посмотреть Вашу статистику за период с 1979-1986 годы. Где данные 1983, 84, 85 годов? В этот период завод что стоял?


Для меня это тоже непонятно, возможно в источниках неправильно указаны даты производства самолетов Камбоджи/Кампучии.

есть еще загадочный номер

516999666?	УМ	№31			1986	СССР		Украина

думаю это 516999066




> Без номеров совсем нельзя по понятным причинам, посему была поставлена задача нумеровать без всякой системы.


Система есть я ее обрисовал, вопрос только том как наполнялось шифросерия у заводов №21, №30, № 39 есть довольно четкие правила по этому поводу например по первым 2 двух цифрам пятикода можно 100% определить серию машины заводов 39 и 99 и 50-75% серию завода №21. для завода №30 достаточно вычислить диапазон пятикода, внутри диапазона все машины относятся к одному типу.

Система завода №31 проста и понятна, вопрос только о правиле наполнения шифросерии.

Приведу пример:

516921066	УМ	№31			28.08.74	ЧССР	5166	6.SBOLP, 81.SSLT, 11.SLP, 81.SSLT Словакия
516921071	УМ	№31			08.74	ЧССР	1071	5.SLP, 47.PZLP, 6.SBOLP, 47.PZLP, 1.SLP, 5.SLP, 11.SLP, 4.SSLT США N21EV
516923001	УМ	№31			30.08.74	ЧССР	5101	6.SBOLP, 81.SSLT Словакия

есть два варианта ответа 

- после 516921071 шел 516923001

- были 516921071, 516921076, 516921081 итд  

второй вопрос были ли пропуски в номерах, или они шли подряд?

516931001	УМ	№31			1974	ГДР	267	23+66

516931041	УМ	№31			1974	ГДР	268	23+67
516931046	УМ	№31			1974	ГДР	269	23+68
516931051	УМ	№31			1975	ГДР	270	23+69
516931056	УМ	№31			28.02.75	ЧССР	3156	4.SLP, 5.SLP, 1.LShP Словакия
516931061	УМ	№31			1975	СССР	61	?ЗГВ
516931066	УМ	№31			01.04.75	ЧССР	3166	8.SLP, 82.SSLT, 11.SLP
516931071	УМ	№31			16.02.75	ЧССР	3171	5.SLP, 1.SLP, 11.SLP, 28.SBOLP, США 
N20739
516931076	УМ	№31			16.02.75	ЧССР	3176	9.SLP Словакия
516931081	УМ	№31			22.02.75	ЧССР	3181	6.SBOLP, 9.SLP, 11.SLP, 28.SBOLP
516931086	УМ	№31			24.02.75	ЧССР	3186	1.LShP, 4.ZTL

то есть были ли ?

516931006	УМ	№31			1974			
516931011	УМ	№31			1974			
516931016	УМ	№31			1974			
516931021	УМ	№31			1974			
516931026	УМ	№31			1974			
516931031	УМ	№31			1974			
516931036	УМ	№31			1974

----------


## ZaSlon

Такая инфа:
В 1999 году из г. Камень-на-Оби на Нижегородский авиазавод "Сокол" были доставлены железнодорожным транспортом 11 шт. МиГ-21УМ с перспективой их ремонта и продажи
№408 516999361
№204 516963056
№406 516999359
№300 516987051
№70  516999078
№42  516993011
№128 516999168
№206 516985011
№82  516999057
№200 516999362
№112 516937071
Самолеты являлись собственностью фирмы "Русавиа".
В 2000 и 2002 гг. аппараты показывали делегациям из Индии. В итоге продажи не состоялось и ориентировочно в 2003-2004 гг. самолеты были утилизированы. 1 из них передали (частично препарировав) в учебный класс на территории "Сокола" как пособие для студентов специальности Самолето- и вертолетостроение НГТУ

----------


## lindr

Это в вероятно основном машины БВАУЛ, во всяком случае эти машины.

516963056	УМ	№31			1976	СССР	204	БВАУЛ, Русавиа
516987051	УМ	№31			1977	СССР	300	БВАУЛ, Русавиа

516999359	УМ	№31			1981	СССР	406	БВАУЛ, Русавиа
516999361	УМ	№31			1981	СССР	408	БВАУЛ, Русавиа
516999362	УМ	№31			1981	СССР	200	БВАУЛ, Русавиа

----------


## Ratkin

Замки на нижних пилонах были рассчитаны только на подвеску бака ёмкостью 490 литров. Других баков на спарки МиГ-21 не подвешивали. Баки лольшей ёмкости (765 литров) подвешивали на боевые МиГ-21, начиная с ПФМ.

----------


## Ratkin

> Я начинал тему и спрашивал о *подфюзеляжном баке от МИГ-23* и его применении на МИГ-21У/УС/УМ. А воспоминания штурмана о его полетах на МИГ-23  в этой теме просто ни к селу ни к городу. Для этого есть раздел "литература".
> Bambr, еще раз спасибо за подсказку. Журнал этот у меня есть, просто забыл про него. (Интересно, что означают первые 2 цифры в зав. номере?) Но завод, все-таки, думаю, один.


На спарках МиГ-21 подвешивались баки ёмкостью 490 литров (по одному на самолёт). Баки большей ёмкости (765 литров, или 800-литровые, как их называли) подвешивались только на боевые МиГ-21, по-моему, начиная с модификации ПФМ.

----------


## CRC

Немецкие Миг-21УM нести 800 литровый бак

----------


## babcia131

На спарках МиГ-21 можно подвешивать баки  большей ёмкости  -800-литровые .

 DDR


CSRS

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-21УМ с.н. 516951016 технический музей Тольяти.
Фото Константин Попов.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Немецкие Миг-21УM нести 800 литровый бак


Хотелось бы вернуться к теме использования 800 литровых баков на МиГ-21УМ. Изначально УМ не мог нести 800 литровые баки. Фотографии не могут служить 100% доказательством. Может баки подвесили для показухи или пустые в учебных целях? Давайте искать документальное подтверждение возможности применения 800 литровых баков на МиГ-21УМ.  Пожалуйста, покажите вырезки из соответствующих документов РТЭ, РЛЭ, если такие имеются.

----------


## Кацперский

> Хотелось бы вернуться к теме использования 800 литровых баков на МиГ-21УМ. Изначально УМ не мог нести 800 литровые баки. Фотографии не могут служить 100% доказательством. Может баки подвесили для показухи или пустые в учебных целях? Давайте искать документальное подтверждение возможности применения 800 литровых баков на МиГ-21УМ.  Пожалуйста, покажите вырезки из соответствующих документов РТЭ, РЛЭ, если такие имеются.


Документ самому хотелось бы увидеть. Но какая проблема установить новый замок в топливном пилоне, точно как это было сделано на самолётах тоже изначально не носивших 800-л баки, например на модификациях ПФ и ПФМ?

----------


## CRC

> Хотелось бы вернуться к теме использования 800 литровых баков на МиГ-21УМ. Изначально УМ не мог нести 800 литровые баки. Фотографии не могут служить 100% доказательством. Может баки подвесили для показухи или пустые в учебных целях? Давайте искать документальное подтверждение возможности применения 800 литровых баков на МиГ-21УМ.  Пожалуйста, покажите вырезки из соответствующих документов РТЭ, РЛЭ, если такие имеются.


Если я не ошибаюсь, эта картина DDR МиГ-21, ПТБ-800 было сделано в СССР,Чешский 21 вылетел в этой конфигурации в Англию

все же любопытство

----------


## babcia131

> Хотелось бы вернуться к теме использования 800 литровых баков на МиГ-21УМ. Изначально УМ не мог нести 800 литровые баки. *Фотографии не могут служить 100% доказательством. Может баки подвесили для показухи или пустые в учебных целях?* Давайте искать документальное подтверждение возможности применения 800 литровых баков на МиГ-21УМ.  Пожалуйста, покажите вырезки из соответствующих документов РТЭ, РЛЭ, если такие имеются.


Чешский UM тоже летaemь для показухи ? 




> *Кацперский*
> Но какая проблема установить новый замок в топливном пилоне,


*Радек*-ничего не нужно делать-держатели для топливных баков 490 и 800 одинаковыe, топливныe пилоны-тоже.
Bсе же на боевой 21 бакй 490 ,  800 -приостанавливать за аналогичный замок-один.Там не было никаких отдельных замков для ПТБ-490 , 800.

----------


## Кацперский

Привет Юрек! Я сейчас не помню, замки подразделяются на группы, в зависимости от допустимой нагрузки. Может всё-таки они не одинаковые на самолётах с 800-л и 490-л. Или ты уверен что они идентичны. Тогда вообще нет вопросов никаких. По весу подвесок тут ограничений точно нет.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Чешский UM тоже летaemь для показухи ? 
> .


Юрек, по твоему в советских инструкциях это все придумали?




> Замки на нижних пилонах были рассчитаны только на подвеску бака ёмкостью 490 литров. Других баков на спарки МиГ-21 не подвешивали. Баки лольшей ёмкости (765 литров) подвешивали на боевые МиГ-21, начиная с ПФМ.


Имеются и другие сведения о не применении 800 литровых баков на советскиз УМ.

----------


## Кацперский

Поскольку спарки с 800-л баками на снимках немецкие и чехословацкие - будем надеяться на внятный ответ от них. Заменить замок не сложно. Других помех нет.

----------


## babcia131

> 3амки подразделяются на группы, в зависимости от допустимой нагрузки.


3амки балках под крыльями. 
Был только один замок в балке центральной. Былo только одно "ухо"  [крючок ], один винт -то же самое на ПТБ 490 и 800.
Количество топлива в UM с ПТБ -800 на индексе 3100.

----------


## babcia131

> *RA3DCS*
> Юрек, по твоему в советских инструкциях это все придумали?


 Саша
 Почему я вдруг верить в советские инструкции, и не верят в фото ?
Почему научили меня, как задать количество топливa на 21УМ когда  висел ПТБ -800 ?
Советские  инструкции  21ПФМ не говорили о четырех ракетах на самолете - и может быть  ?  [ MONSUN ]
Жизнь есть жизнь   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Кацперский

Обозначения замков как на МиГ-21УМ, так и на МиГ-21бис - идентичны (*БД3-56Е*) в топливных подфюзеляжных пилонах. И что тогда не позволяет вешать 800-л бак на МиГ-21УМ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> И что тогда не позволяет вешать 800-л бак на МиГ-21УМ?


Инструкции!
Ну покажите вырезку из инструкции, что его вешать можно!

Кто может подсказать содержание бюллетеня № 08109712 (21-687Э)
Изделия 94Р, 95, 15, 68, 69. По улучшению работы системы сброса топливных баков и уточнения инструкции по эксплуатации.

----------


## babcia131

Замки такой же, " уши-ручки", винты  на ПТБ-490-800.
Но советское руководство говорит иначе. :Cool:   :Confused: 

Жизнь шла вперед, a советская инструкция стояла в местоположение :Frown:

----------


## Кацперский

> Инструкции!


А какие у тебя есть инструкции по данной теме? Интересует год издания. И тут тебе информация к размышлению. Ну вопрос скорее всего)) Когда началась эксплуатация 800-л баков в войсках?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А какие у тебя есть инструкции по данной теме?


Радек, покажи мне Вашу инструкцию, где на УМ можно применять 800 л баки! Изначально с 1973 года эти баки применять на УМ нельзя.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Жизнь шла вперед, a советская инструкция стояла в местоположение


Юрек каков максимальный взлетный вес УМ с 800литровым баком?

----------


## Кацперский

> Радек, покажи мне Вашу инструкцию, где на УМ можно применять 800 л баки! Изначально с 1973 года эти баки применять на УМ нельзя.


Саш, ну не будем играть с тобой в кошки-мышки)) У меня нет инструкции лётчику МиГ-21УМ. И у тебя нет инструкции в которой говорилось бы, что 800-л баки нельзя применять на МиГ-21УМ. Так что давай посмотрим что же тогда у нас есть.

Есть тип замка идентичный на МиГ-21УМ и МиГ-21бис и есть фото спарок с баком 800-л.

Про 800-л бак на МиГ-21ПФ (ПФМ) говорится в вашей инструкции лётчику 1977 г. издания или последующих изменениях к ней (не позднее 1983 г.). Всё что мы найдём в сети про МиГ-21УМ - более ранних годов и никаким доказательством не является.

Тут ещё фотку CRC показал с учебной ракетой Р-13М на спарке. Спроси у любого вашего спеца, видел ли он такие ракеты на МиГ-21УМ - скажет НЕТ, не видел. И правильно. У нас их тоже не вешали. Но как мы видим, чехи - да.

Юрек тебе говорит, что был вариант заправки 3100 на МиГ-21УМ. Придумал человек всё это, что ли? Он столько на этом самолёте протехнарил, что не найдёшь у вас другого такого, у вас техника намного быстрее менялась в частях.

----------


## RA3DCS

> И у тебя нет инструкции в которой говорилось бы, что 800-л баки нельзя применять на МиГ-21УМ. Так что давай посмотрим что же тогда у нас есть.
> .


У меня есть инструкция летчикам МиГ-21УМ (УС) 1973 года.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Юрек каков максимальный взлетный вес УМ с 800литровым баком?


По инструкции 1973 года вес самолета более 7900кГ считается перегрузочным. Возможно в дальнейшем что то меняли. Я выше привел номер бюллетеня касающийся каких то изменений в эксплуатации баков. Но нет его полного текста.

----------


## babcia131

Саша может плохо понимал ?



> По инструкции 1973 года вес самолета более 7900кГ считается перегрузочным




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
То есть, в каждом варианте самолет перегружен ?






> ЭКСПЛУАТАЦИОННЫЕ ОГРАНИЧЕНИЯ
> Таблица 1
> 
> 1. Максимальный взлетный вес самолета — 9500 кГ-  По прочности шасси


Это также от инструкции MiG-21US-UM

----------


## RA3DCS

Однако еще существовали ограничения по прочности протектора шин.
Вспомните историю с МиГ-21БИС. По инструкции, по крайней мере, до 1976 года не было взлетной конфигурации варианта два крыльевых бака 490 литров и 800 литровый фюзеляжный. Только три по 490 литров. И максимальный взлетный вес составлял 9800 кгс. Затем с появлением колес КТ-92Д с шинами мод. 42А такая конфигурация появилась и максимальный взлетный вес уже составлял 10400 кгс. Очень возможно, что подобная ситуация была и с Миг-21УМ, но только все это должно быть отражено в соответствующих инструкциях. Я и прошу показать вырезку из инструкции, где это отражено. А Вы мне все пихаете фотографии, где это совершенно не отражено. 
Юрек, в твоей практике были случаи, чтобы инженер полка выпустил в полет машину в нарушение существующих инструкций?

----------


## babcia131

> Юрек, в твоей практике были случаи, чтобы инженер полка выпустил в полет машину в нарушение существующих инструкций?


Один раз, когда самолет с поврежденным двигателем должен был вылететь с автомагистралью [ DOL ]
Повреждение было незначительным [ но двигатель был заменен после прибытия в аэропорт]
B полет машину выпустил Инженер Kорпусa. :Smile: 

Sasha-нужно написать, чтобы *Arminius*  из "Фото-Видео -Musei w Germanii"
искал, как это было в ГДР  :Biggrin:

----------


## Кацперский

> Я выше привел номер бюллетеня касающийся каких то изменений в эксплуатации баков. Но нет его полного текста.


А это не тот бюллетень который мы обсуждали, когда речь шла о сбросе бака в полёте?




> Я и прошу показать вырезку из инструкции, где это отражено. А Вы мне все пихаете фотографии, где это совершенно не отражено


Бумажка найдётся, это только дело времени. В 1973 г. ни о каких 800-л баках на МиГ-21 и речи не шло.




> в твоей практике были случаи, чтобы инженер полка выпустил в полет машину в нарушение существующих инструкций?


Саш, ты рассуждаешь как типичный любитель, близко не знающий реалий службы)) Достаточно почитать рассказы на всяких форумах, чтоб узнать ТАКОЕ))) И будь уверен, там многое делалось вопреки наставлениям, инструкциям и руководствам. А для тебя слово напечатанное на бумаге - святое. Так должно быть, в идеале. Но как мы с тобой понимаем, в жизни всякое бывает :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Бумажка найдётся, это только дело времени. В 1973 г. ни о каких 800-л баках на МиГ-21 и речи не шло.


Старый пост Олега (muk33) по теме. Как видим и в 1990 году речь о 800 литровых баках  на УМ не шла.




> В 1990 году 308 иап перегонял свои "бисы" из Сов.Гавани(Постовая) в Армавирское ВВАУЛ. Дальность на самом "длинном" участке перегона (Орловка-Укурей) по пределу и боевые уходили с 2мя "500 литровыми" и подфюзеляжным 800л баками. А вот спарки (УМ) пришлось оставить, так как подвесить на них 800-л баки не представлялось возможным. Они еще немного полетали, пока летом 91 не появилось достаточно 23УБ и все были утилизированы, даже те, что пришли из ремонта в 1989 году.





> Летчики предлагали инженерам, естественно через облет. Но те уперлись,  не положено!

----------


## CRC

> В 1973 г. ни о каких 800-л баках на МиГ-21 и речи не шло.


Вы имеете в виду в частности МиГ-21УМ? или все МиГ-21?


Александр, не сосредоточиться исключительно на бюллетене, единственном МиГ-21УМ. На мой взгляд, информационный бюллетень написана для всех версий вместе

----------


## Кацперский

Да, я не забываю. У него в полку так было. Но там нет ни слова, почему НЕ ПОЛОЖЕНО)) Ну почему? Раз не положено - значит было какое-то ограничение. Какое?

По максимальному допустимому взлётному весу? - Нет. 7710 + 0,83*800 + 64 = 8440 кГ, что не самый загружённый вариант подвесок для МиГ-21УМ по инструкции 1973 года, а до максимально допустимого 9500 кГ далекооо.

По нагрузке на замок БД? - Нет. Они идентичны, что на бисах, что на УМ-ах.

Какие ещё варианты могут быть? Не вижу.

Это конечно вопрос не к тебе. У нас в полках на бисах ТОЖЕ спарки с 800-л не летали, по крайней мере мне ничего об этом не ведомо. Как и с ракетами Р-13М)) И вообще в ПНР я на МиГ-21 "банан" не видел ни разу на фото. Всегда 490-л, независимо от модификации самолёта.




> Вы имеете в виду в частности МиГ-21УМ? или все МиГ-21?


Да, все.

----------


## CRC

Здесь ,,Описание ... 96A,, год издания в 1971 году 800-л бак есть.

[/QUOTE]И вообще в ПНР я на МиГ-21 "банан" не видел ни разу на фото. Всегда 490-л, независимо от модификации самолёта.[/QUOTE]

В Zegrzu МиГ-21МФ летал с ПТБ-800.  фото на сайте Rosnowa.

----------


## Кацперский

> Здесь ,,Описание ... 96A,, год издания в 1971 году 800-л бак есть.


Значит я был не прав.

----------


## Кацперский

> В Zegrzu МиГ-21МФ летал с ПТБ-800.  фото на сайте Rosnowa.


А год какой? Всё равно ЕДИНИЧНЫЕ случаи.

Да тут разговор зашёл немного в тупик. Саша считает, что на самолёт *можно повесить лишь то, что чёрным по белому прописано в инструкциях.* Тогда мы говорим о разных вещах. Это же неправда. Повесить можно что угодно, лишь бы не превысить эксплуатационных ограничений, сохранить центровку в требуемых пределах, ну и не выполнять полёты на сложный пилотаж на предельных режимах. Самолёт-то не испытан. Неизвестно как оно может повлиять на устойчивость и управляемость.

----------


## CRC

> А год какой? Всё равно ЕДИНИЧНЫЕ случаи.


Мы признаем, что 1973 хе-хе :Wink: , скажем, 1974 .... :Tongue: Потом пришел 9014

----------


## Кацперский

> Мы признаем, что 1973 хе-хе, скажем, 1974 ....Потом пришел 9014


Не вижу твоей фотки, нашёл другие с МиГ-21МФ

http://www.rosnowo.pl/lotnisko/lot0028.jpg

http://www.rosnowo.pl/lotnisko/lot0039.jpg

Тут вроде

http://www.rosnowo.pl/sala-tradycji64.jpg

----------


## babcia131

Радек-это не "бананы ".  :Frown:   Это ПТБ-490 .

----------


## Кацперский

> Радек-это не "бананы ".   Это ПТБ-490 .


Да Юрек, эти две точно 490-л. Поэтому и написал, что нет его фото с 800-л баком, только с маленькими. Но внизу вроде 800-л, как считаешь?

----------


## CRC

Посмотреть на фотографии 9014.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А год какой? Всё равно ЕДИНИЧНЫЕ случаи.
> 
> Саша считает, что на самолёт *можно повесить лишь то, что чёрным по белому прописано в инструкциях.*.


А как иначе? Иначе получится не авиация, а авиамодельный кружок!

----------


## Кацперский

> А как иначе? Иначе получится не авиация, а авиамодельный кружок!


Нет, жизнь. Причём всё в соответствии с инструкцией. Ограничений не превысил, а мне больше топлива нужно. Есть возможность повесить большой бак на перегон - вешай. Повторяю, ни в одной инструкции ты не найдёшь, что нельзя на МиГ-21УМ применять 800-л бак (а именно ты так выразился, что НЕЛЬЗЯ). Ты всё сравниваешь с инструкцией 1976 г. МиГ-21бис, что нельзя было первоначально применять вариант 2х490-л + 800-л. Но там ясно следует из-за чего нельзя (превышение максимально допустимного взлётного веса). Поменяли шины - вес стал больше. А тут, на спарке даже со старыми шинами у нас почти тонна запаса. Какие проблемы?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Нет, жизнь.  Какие проблемы?


Нет Радек, тут Ты не прав! За каждой строкой авиационной инструкции стоят порой человеческие жизни. Если этого варианта подвески нет в инструкции, значит, такой вариант подвески не проходил испытание на данной модификации. Строевая часть не испытательный центр. Сомневаюсь, что ответственный авиационный инженер подпишется под такой авантюрой, иначе  потом сидеть придется долго за подобную самодеятельность.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Нет, жизнь. Причём всё в соответствии с инструкцией. Ограничений не превысил, а мне больше топлива нужно. Есть возможность повесить большой бак на перегон - вешай. Повторяю, ни в одной инструкции ты не найдёшь, что нельзя на МиГ-21УМ применять 800-л бак (а именно ты так выразился, что НЕЛЬЗЯ). Ты всё сравниваешь с инструкцией 1976 г. МиГ-21бис, что нельзя было первоначально применять вариант 2х490-л + 800-л. Но там ясно следует из-за чего нельзя (превышение максимально допустимного взлётного веса). Поменяли шины - вес стал больше. А тут, на спарке даже со старыми шинами у нас почти тонна запаса. Какие проблемы?


В частях СССР на спарки не вешали 800л бак, это не было предусмотренно инструкцией. Приведу конкретный пример: При полковом перелете на аэр. Астрахань, где оценка ставилась и за перебазирования, на крайнем этапе с аэр. Небеддаг на боевых с ракетами и 2я  490л, топлива хватало на пределе, (как сказал штурман остаток будет маленьким но хватит не назявая вообще цифры по ИШР). А спарка делала еще одну посадку в Красноводске для заправки, хотя на ней небыло ни ракет, да и летела один, а не строем где расход всегда у ведомых больше. А полк пришел с Афгана, где даже имеющие ограничения внесенные в инструкцию иногда приходилось превышать.

----------


## babcia131

Я написал до *Arminius*. Может ответить как это было b ГДР. :Smile: 

Индейцы также не следовали русскиx инструкции. :Smile: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Я знаю, что это только фото  :Wink:

----------


## Кацперский

> Нет Радек, тут Ты не прав! За каждой строкой авиационной инструкции стоят порой человеческие жизни


Это пафос Саша и он не к месту в данном случае. Я же не отвергаю ИНСТРУКЦИИ. Они написаны кровью, нет спора. Докажи, что превысил ограничения. Потом поговорим. Я кстати написал - никакого пилотажа на предельных режимах. Прямо летишь и садишься куда надо.




> Если этого варианта подвески нет в инструкции, значит, такой вариант подвески не проходил испытание на данной модификации


Согласен. Но какие ИСПЫТАНИЯ на спарках с 800-л баком? На перегон. Какие испытания нужны? На боевом можно, а на спарке нельзя? Я как раз сравнивал ЛТХ. Какую модификацию не возьмёшь - будто про одну и ту же читал. Режимы одинаковые. Нет ничего особенного в спарке. Да я ж написал, никакой зоны крутить на предельных режимах.

Новые фото находятся. Ещё индийцам, оказывается, было "наплевать на инструкции", в которых НЕТ НИ СЛОВА О ТОМ, ЧТО НЕЛЬЗЯ ПОВЕСИТЬ ТАКОЙ БАК. Объясните по-инженерски, почему на боевом можно, а на спарке нет? Сможете? А где в инструкции спарки возможность подвески Р-13М? Тоже нет. Не предусмотрено. Значит нельзя? Или опять "показуха"? Не слишком много показухи? Уже три страны-эксплуатанта портят нам нервы.

Оба аргумента, что замки не такие и что вес слишком - липовые, как выяснилось. Других аргументов не вижу, не слышу.




> В частях СССР на спарки не вешали 800л бак, это не было предусмотренно инструкцией


Это мы уже знаем и усвоили (по крайней мере так было в тех частях, в которых служили Вы с Олегом). Не предусмотрено, поскольку про 800-л бак не упоминается в инструкции. Но ограничение по весу есть 9500 кгс. С какой подвеской? С ФАБ-500 и 800-л баком? Нет такого варианта в инструкции.




> Приведу конкретный пример: При полковом перелете на аэр. Астрахань, где оценка ставилась и за перебазирования, на крайнем этапе с аэр. Небеддаг на боевых с ракетами и 2я  490л, топлива хватало на пределе, (как сказал штурман остаток будет маленьким но хватит не назявая вообще цифры по ИШР). А спарка делала еще одну посадку в Красноводске для заправки, хотя на ней небыло ни ракет, да и летела один, а не строем где расход всегда у ведомых больше. А полк пришел с Афгана, где даже имеющие ограничения внесенные в инструкцию иногда приходилось превышать.


Понятно. У нас тоже не вешали 800-л бак. Я об этом уже писал. *Но кто возьмётся утверждать что НЕЛЬЗЯ?* Одно словечко НЕЛЬЗЯ. Вот в чём дело и о чём мы спорим. Ракеты Х-31 и Р-77 тоже не предусмотрены инструкцией. Не положено вешать на МиГ-21бис. На "21-93" повесили и НЯП, безо всяких испытаний  :Biggrin:  Знали, что ничего не будет или потом отказались бы, если что? Вы же лётчик, в боевой обстановке не такое делалось бы.

Кстати, как Вам как разведчику вопрос - фоторазведка на МиГ-21Р на Н<100 м. Много пользы приносила? (тема с соседней ветки). Интересно узнать мнение знающего человека.

----------


## RA3DCS

Какой же это пафос Радек. Это и есть самая настоящая жизнь. Все чего нет в инструкции – запрещено. Этому учат еще курсантов в училище. Сам говоришь, у Вас баки не применяли в СССР, не применяли – почему? Не было необходимости – в примерах выше видим, что такая необходимость была. Нарушать инструкции можно пока ничего не случается. А случись мелкое летное происшествие со спаркой на которой висел непредусмотренный инструкцией подвесной бак, кто в первую очередь будет отвечать, тот, кто разрешил его повесить. Я думаю это мог разрешить только тот, кому звезды на погонах надоели!  В СССР таких как видим не было!
А ракеты Р-77 предусмотрены инструкцией на МиГ-21-93 и МиГ-21бис UPG/

----------


## CRC

Александр, у вас есть в инструкциях описание того, что может быть приостановлен на балке вентральной МиГ-21 ПФ? Например, УПК, CПC-141, ПТБ-800 ? А кто-то видел это приостановлено? или читать отчет исследования? где-то описание?

----------


## babcia131

> Я думаю это мог разрешить только тот, кому звезды на погонах надоели! В СССР таких как видим не было.


.

Следующие идиоты. :Confused: 
Они летели хотя не могут. Саша не говори что это Photoshop  :Smile: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Саша-инструкций, инструкций ........а жизнь ...........?



> Ленин жив ​​вечно
> Kоммунизм победит
> Германия никогда не присоединится
> Берлинская стена навсегда


Пришел 1990 год и все пошло в ...........

----------


## CRC



----------


## RA3DCS

> .
> 
> Следующие идиоты.
> Они летели хотя не могут. Саша не говори что это Photoshop 
> .


Юрек, что же не покажешь и вот эти фото.
С этими зеркалами она тоже летала?

----------


## Кацперский

> Какой же это пафос Радек. Это и есть самая настоящая жизнь. Все чего нет в инструкции – запрещено. Этому учат еще курсантов в училище. Сам говоришь, у Вас баки не применяли в СССР, не применяли – почему? Не было необходимости – в примерах выше видим, что такая необходимость была.


Кроме перелётов такой необходимости не было. А перелёты редкость. Спарка служила, как правило, для вывозных полётов продолжительностью в 30 мин.




> Нарушать инструкции можно пока ничего не случается


В чём нарушение, я тебя спрашиваю. Согласен, что на спарке не испытывали те же варианты подвесок, что на боевом. Ровно как многие другие варианты, например западные образцы АВ и оборудования, применяемые на советских самолётах. Тут вообще сплошное нарушение.




> А случись мелкое летное происшествие со спаркой на которой висел непредусмотренный инструкцией подвесной бак


Ещё надо доказать, что ЛП как-то связано с баком. 

Кстати, о поведении спарки с таким баком можно судить например по поведению МиГ-21ПФМ. У него такое же ограничение по взлётному весу - 9500 кгс. И придерживаться тех же ограничений, что на ПФМ (Vпр < 1000, М < 1,6, ny < 4,0). Ты думаешь результаты испытаний выявили бы другие ограничения у практически аналогичных самолётов?




> Я думаю это мог разрешить только тот, кому звезды на погонах надоели! В СССР таких как видим не было!


Это мне ещё напоминает сюжеты из многих советских боевиков, когда отважный командир на свой страх и риск принимает решение, а потом получает орден за выполнение важной государственной задачи, с повышением.




> А ракеты Р-77 предусмотрены инструкцией на МиГ-21-93


А ну-ка покажи  :Smile:  Х-31 не предусмотрены? Что же тогда их повесили?

----------


## babcia131

.



> Юрек, что же не покажешь и вот эти фото.
>  С этими зеркалами она тоже летала?


Потому что у меня воображение и немного практики   :Cool:  Я знаю, что это шутка.
И тема " PTB-800 на 21UM" не зеркала :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

Радек тут сказал, что я рассуждаю как любитель, это действительно так. С реальной авиацией меня действительно связывало очень мало времени.
Но, как у Вас настоящих авиаторов все просто, получается, захотели, повесили 800 литровый бак. А кто может сказать, как изменятся весовые и центровочные характеристики самолета при таком варианте загрузки, как будет меняться предельная (задняя, передняя) центровка самолета при выработки топлива из переднего и заднего отсека бака? Откуда Вы можете это знать, если производитель таких испытаний не проводил и такой конфигурации не предусмотрено. 
И козырная карта у Вас фотография этой чешской спарки, в каком году сделаны эти снимки? Когда уже не существовало, ВВС ЧССР и спарка эта уже была в частной лавочке! И использовалась на различных шоу. А у немцев можно встретить МиГ-21 с пятью подвешенными баками и это тоже, по-вашему, является доказательством?

----------


## Кацперский

> Но, как у Вас настоящих авиаторов все просто


Я такой же любитель, как и ты, ты меня с кем-то другим не путай))




> А кто может сказать, как изменятся весовые и центровочные характеристики самолета при таком варианте загрузки, как будет меняться предельная (задняя, передняя) центровка самолета при выработки топлива из переднего и заднего отсека бака? Откуда Вы можете это знать, если производитель таких испытаний не проводил и такой конфигурации не предусмотрено


Саша, это мы с тобой можем как раз и рассчитать. Есть такое издание, как Лётные характеристики. Для расчёта нужно знать массы и координаты их центров. И всё. Тут никакие испытания не требуются. Они нужны для определения ограничений в полёте (скорости, перегрузки, допустимых эволюций и поведения самолёта с различными вариантами подвесок и заправки). Каждое ограничение из чего-то вытекает. Нужно понимать из чего. Если ты вникнешь, увидишь, что по центровке всё у нас с большим запасом, НЕТ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ нарушить её. Запас безопасности есть везде.




> А у немцев можно встретить МиГ-21 с пятью подвешенными баками и это тоже, по-вашему, является доказательством?


Это как доказательство вранья одного из лётчиков, который с 5-ю баками якобы и летал, реально. Помнишь?)) Ну понимаю, что не нравятся эти фотки, поскольку ни в ПНР, ни в СССР с такими баками не летали. Но другие летали и я не слышал про ЛП с ними.

Ещё о нарушениях. Вспомни полёты разведчиков МиГ-25 на Ближнем Востоке в боевой обстановке. Там сознательно нарушали ограничения по двигателям, по скорости полёта. Разве проводились какие-нибудь испытания до того? Получили "добро" от ОКБ. Но тут-то нарушение инструкций НАЛИЦО. Вот.

----------


## babcia131

> И козырная карта у Вас фотография этой чешской спарки, в каком году сделаны эти снимки? Когда уже не существовало, ВВС ЧССР и спарка эта уже была в частной лавочке! И использовалась на различных шоу. А у немцев можно встретить МиГ-21 с пятью подвешенными баками и это тоже, по-вашему, является доказательством?


He существовало ВВС ЧССР -но это было и есть BBC Чешской Республики. В чем разница ? - Не имею слепой веры в Русске инструкций -и самолет прилетел в Англию без проблемы  [фотографии с 1996 года - Air Show Faiford -England ] .
Но немецкое фото 21UM c ГДР-эпоха .
.МиГ-21 с пятью подвешенными баками - Эта пропагандистскаe изображение :Biggrin:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не имею слепой веры в Русске инструкций


Зато слепо верим в одну единственную чешкую спарку с таким баком!

----------


## Кацперский

Юрек, Саша, давайте говорить будем только по существу. Авиация не знает национальностей. Инструкции - святое. Нарушать их неразумно, мягко говоря. Но пока нарушения я нигде не вижу.

----------


## babcia131

> Инструкции - святое. Нарушать их неразумно, мягко говоря. *Но пока нарушения я нигде не вижу*


Вот и все. Только Tы вашу, я вашу, а Саша инструкцию, инструкции.....Именно это чудом этот самолет вылетел в Англию  ?
Пилоты и инженеры, вероятно, также в этих странах думали.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот и все. Только Tы вашу, я вашу, а Саша инструкцию, инструкции.....Именно это чудом этот самолет вылетел в Англию ?
> Пилоты и инженеры, вероятно, также в этих странах думали.


Даже в США бывшая польская спарка летает с 490 литровым баком. Вот им бы точно наплевать на советские инструкции. Ну что ж вы им 800 литровые баки не продали?

----------


## Кацперский

> Даже в США бывшая польская спарка летает с 490 литровым баком. Вот им бы точно наплевать на советские инструкции. Ну что ж вы им 800 литровые баки не продали?


Ну как дети малые)) Так их можно увидеть чаще всего, в том числе на модификациях, которым 800-л бак положен по инструкции. Возможность подвески 800-л бака, не означает что будут летать только с ними  :Biggrin:  "Банан" на МиГ-21 большая редкость. Я даже не уверен, был ли у нас в полках комплект 800-л баков для всех самолётов. В полках на МиГ-21ПФМ таких баков вовсе не было в наличии.

----------


## RA3DCS

> "Банан" на МиГ-21 большая редкость. Я даже не уверен, был ли у нас в полках комплект 800-л баков для всех самолётов. В полках на МиГ-21ПФМ таких баков вовсе не было в наличии.


А мы тут голову ломаем, почему в Польше УМ с «бананами» не летали? А в Советской Гавани русские «дураки» все спарки порезали ума не хватило бананы повесить! Дела!

----------


## RA3DCS

А если серьезно, пора нам заканчивать бесполезный диалог!

----------


## Кацперский

> пора нам заканчивать бесполезный диалог!


Да нет, почему бесполезный. Он показал, как мы понимаем авиацию)) А кто её понимает больше, пусть другие оценят.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кто может подсказать содержание бюллетеня № 08109712 (21-687Э)
> Изделия 94Р, 95, 15, 68, 69. По улучшению работы системы сброса топливных баков и уточнения инструкции по эксплуатации.


Найден бюллетень № 08109712 (21-687Э) 
Никакой информации по типам баков не содержит.

----------


## babcia131

> Найден бюллетень № 08109712 (21-687Э) 
> Никакой информации по типам баков не содержит.


Саша мы говорим " о хлебе, у вас есть о небе"  :Wink: 
Как найти текст " Запрещено приостановить ПТБ-800 на балке под корпусом MiG-21UM" затем мы поговорим :Redface:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Как найти текст " Запрещено приостановить ПТБ-800 на балке под корпусом MiG-21UM" затем мы поговорим


Юрек, к чему снова начинаем флуд разводить? Мнение по вопросу 800 литровых баков на МиГ-21УМ каждого участника диспута уже хорошо известно. Меня интересовал текст бюллетеня, я его нашел.

----------


## babcia131

Другой UM из "800" На этот раз Угандийский.
Kонечно имеет китайский замок в балке. :Smile: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Саша покажи мне запись "нельзя использовать и летать c PTB-800 ........."

----------


## RA3DCS

> Другой UM из "800" На этот раз Угандийский.


Юрек, это же Ваш Польский борт 516999307 модернизирован в Израиле.

----------


## RA3DCS

Модернизированные в Израиле МиГ-21УМ Лансер Б - имеют 800 литровый бак!

Я думаю ты понимаешь значение слова модернизированный!

----------


## babcia131

> Юрек, это же Ваш Польский борт 516999307 модернизирован в Израиле.


Даже когда это был мой самолет :Smile:  B 26 истребительным авиаполкe Зегже Поморское.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вопрос нашим польским коллегам: Есть ли более качественная фотография польского МиГ-21У б.н. 2719?

----------


## Кацперский

А чего ищешь Саша?

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

C/n 516999103 was an Afghanistan AF MiG-21UM.
The tail of this MiG-21UM can now be found at RAF Odiham (see pictures)


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## RA3DCS

> А чего ищешь Саша?


Радек, закрылки этой машины посмотреть хочу. Есть подозрение, что это машина 31 завода.

----------


## OKA

Наверное польские спарки теперь проще в США найти))    "Первые истребители МиГ-21, которые были выкуплены компанией Draken International из состава ВВС Польши, уже доставлены во Флориду.
Всего планируется передать 25 самолетов прошедшие ремонт и восстановление, которые затем будут предлагаться компанией Draken International для моделирования различных сценариев во время учений в Северной Америке, в США и Канаде, а также для исследований и работ в интересах армии США и военной промышленности."  Первые польские МиГ-21 уже доставлены во Флориду

----------


## Кацперский

Да, купили их у какой-то частной компании из Кросно, а то неверняка они бы там все сгнили бы на улице. Радует, что их восстановят, только жаль, что не у нас, а в США. Не судьба. На фото, кстати, не наш самолёт, на наших не было пластин под воздухозаборниками доп. подпитки двигателя.

----------


## AndyM

Северный Йемен:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
206
516999303?

----------


## lindr

516999303	УМ	№31			1980	Йемен	*209*	Россия 713-й УАП

----------


## Fencer

В Алтайском краевом музее (аэродром Лесной, Барнаул, Алтайский край) находится МиГ-21УС б/н 50 белый (заводской № 07685137).А вот на крайнем фото что за номер?

----------


## борден

> В Алтайском краевом музее (аэродром Бобровка) находится МиГ-21УМ б/н 50 белый (заводской № 07685137).А вот на крайнем фото что за номер?И это действительно МиГ-21УМ?


Нет - МиГ-21УС.

----------


## Fencer

> Нет - МиГ-21УС.


Спасибо.Поправил.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

Some (new) info about the two MiG-21s found onboard North Korean vessel Chong Chon Gang in 2013.

The route of the Chong Chon Gang was from Cuba to the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea. The voyage plan and other ship’s documents show that the vessel departed from the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea on 11 April 2013, refueled at the Russian port of Vostochny between 11 and 17 April before sailing to Havana via the Panama Canal. 

The Chong Chon Gang sailed around the western side of Cuba and from 4 to 9 June it docked in Havana, where it discharged inbound cargo (rolled steel plates and locomotive wheels). After departing Havana, the ship spent considerable time drifting north of Cuba. On 20 June, the ship docked in the port of Mariel, where it took onboard the arms and related materiel. On 22 June, the Chong Chon Gang sailed to Puerto Padre, docking on 24 June to load sugar. On 5 July, it began its return voyage to Nampo.

No records show the ship stopping at any countries other than Cuba between exiting the Panama Canal on 1 June and its return passage on 11 July 2013

Of interest for us, the vessel was loaded with two MiG-21 aircraft. Both had been disassembled  and the various parts had been packed into several containers. The tandem seating configuration of both MiG-21 aircraft indicate that these are probably MiG-21US or MiG-21UM aircraft. These two jets were shipped along with 15 MiG-21 engines.

All identification markings and insignia of the Cuban Air Force had been removed from both MiG-21 aircraft.


Regards,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Avia M

КВВАУЛ. (допускаю, что повтор)

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-21УМ №10, Ахтубинск

----------


## ПСП

Спарки в Качинском ВВАУЛ. Снимки Машкина Виктора Фёдоровича :

----------


## lindr

> FN-70 (бывший 270?)


Удалось уточнить по этому самолету, это МиГ-21УМ 58-й серии заводской номер в пределеЖ 07685158-10685158.

Вдобавок фото FC-80 (МиГ-21У 662320).

----------


## lindr

Появились еще фото спарок, есть кабина.

ForcesDZ • Afficher le sujet - Anciens Appareils de L'AAF [Déclassés]

----------


## Sarmatt

Не подскажите, что за накладка по левому борту?

----------


## babcia131

электропроводка IFF ?

----------


## Sarmatt

Спасибо, понял. Вот только простите за дремучесть, а что такое IFF?
Это правильно: Identification friend or foe — система радиолокационного опознавания («Свой-чужой»)?

----------


## Avia M

Камуфляж "местный".

----------


## lindr

> Камуфляж "местный".


Заводской значит  516999212, а где снято?

----------


## Avia M

> Заводской значит  516999212, а где снято?


В Кубинке.

----------


## Fencer

> Заводской значит  516999212, а где снято?


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вдобавок фото FC-80 (МиГ-21У 662320).


А спарка не московского завода, так что номер неверный.

----------


## lindr

Московского, На киле *всегда* четыре последние цифры зав. номера.

А киль широкий с 

662217	У	№30	22	17	1966	Индия	U4??	Большой Киль и ТП

Тбилиси таких номеров не имел в принципе.

МиГ-21УС там пошли с 19-й, к тому же по * десять* в серии

01685119	УС	№31	19	01		СССР		первый УС

----------


## RA3DCS

> Московского, На киле *всегда* четыре последние цифры зав. номера.
> А киль широкий с


Дело не в номере что там на киле. На МиГ-21У московского завода киль не имел радиопрозрачного обтекателя. Если конечно машина не была доработана при ремонте. Нужно смотреть крыло и правый борт.

----------


## RA3DCS

Хотя верно крыло московского завода. Видимо киль просто накрасили.

----------


## RA3DCS

Если посмотреть на этот польский МиГ-21У Сразу бросается в глаза принадлежность к 31 заводу. но при более детальном изучении видим, что хвостовая часть неродная, скорее всего от МиГ-21УС.

----------


## RA3DCS

А этому МиГ-21У в доме музея Микояна хвостовую часть прилепили от МиГ-21Ф13.
Фото Павел Фетисов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Так у него и фонарь задней кабины неродной: с перископом.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А этому МиГ-21У в доме музея Микояна хвостовую часть прилепили от МиГ-21Ф13.
> Фото Павел Фетисов.


Саша, а они что, разные были? Я что-то не соображу.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, а они что, разные были? Я что-то не соображу.


По крайней мере хвостовая часть МиГ-21У в сборе имеет номер детали 76-0300-300

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет, Саша, я согласен, что, если ХЧФ изд. 76 ставилась на изд. 66, то она чем-то отличалась от ХЧФ изд.74 - черт. номера разные. Но, вопрос: *чем*?
P.S. Саша, "в сборе" - это с килем? Или только ф-ж?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Нет, Саша, я согласен, что, если ХЧФ изд. 76 ставилась на изд. 66, то она чем-то отличалась от ХЧФ изд.74 - черт. номера разные. Но, вопрос: *чем*?
> P.S. Саша, "в сборе" - это с килем? Или только ф-ж?


Ну наверно много чем, для этого нужно смотреть каталог самолетов Е-6, Е-6Т, Е-7. Если чисто визуально то вот это жалюзи сразу бросается в глаза.
Р.С. видимо с килем отличия есть в обтекателях патрубках и лючках.

----------


## FLOGGER

Согласен, да, на спарках этого лючка с "жабрами" не было. Раньше и внимания-то не обращал.

----------


## lindr

> Хотя верно крыло московского завода. Видимо киль просто накрасили.


Фото машин первой поставки 1965-66.

----------


## PPV

РГАЭ. Фонд 29, оп. 1, Дело N 2862, Переписка с МО за 1963 год, стр. 33.
Письмо зам пред. ГКАТ Б. Куприянова, адресованное зам к-ра в/ч 25966 г-м ИТС А.Н. Белюнову от 16.01.1963 г.
... Прошу Вашего распоряжения направить старшему военпреду з-да N 31 наряды на передачу с завода N 31 принятых в декабре 1962 года 3-х самолетов МиГ-21У:
N 0101 предназначен для оборудования под ЛЛ по испытаниям САПС в ЛИИ
N 0102 - для ресурсных испытаний на з-де N 31
N 0103 - для работ по отработке сброса фонаря в ОКБ-155. ...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Фото машин первой поставки 1965-66.


31 завода. У московского в 1965 был еще узкий киль.

----------


## lindr

Широкий с ноября декабря 1966, (22 серия) поставка спарок скорее всего уже в 1966.

Заметьте я написал 


> 1965-66


 в Алжире были московские спарки 23 и 55 серий. Последние с ФЛ.

Скорее всего их было 4 по две 23 и 55 серий, не больше. 

Всего упоминается не более 6 спарок типа У, но возможно это и неверно, и две лишние.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Всего упоминается не более 6 спарок типа У, но возможно это и неверно, и две лишние.


Качество фотографии не позволяет определить тип закрылка, но радиопрозрачный обтекатель был на машинах 31 завода.

----------


## lindr

Хорошо  :Smile:  что Вы скажите по этому фото?

Что это за машина по вашему?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что это за машина по вашему?


Если судить только по закрылку консоли 30 завода. Машины московского завода имели выдвижной закрылок.

----------


## RA3DCS

> . 
> 
> Всего упоминается не более 6 спарок типа У, но возможно это и неверно, и две лишние.


По Вашей базе данных МиГ-21У их 14 штук.

----------


## babcia131

> Если судить только по закрылку консоли 30 завода. Машины московского завода имели выдвижной закрылок.


Саша -Вы можете показать изображение. Я не понимаю, "*выдвижной*" закрылок"

----------


## FLOGGER

> Если судить только по закрылку консоли 30 завода. Машины московского завода имели выдвижной закрылок.


Так ведь здесь и есть выдвижной, разве нет? Или я опять чего-то не понял?

----------


## lindr

> Если судить только по закрылку консоли 30 завода. Машины московского завода имели выдвижной закрылок.


Все правильно, это спарка 55-й серии из Москвы. Нопер проверен как по фото так и по документам (был в ремонте в СССР).

А теперь посмотрите на фото этой машины в полный рост :Biggrin: 




> По Вашей базе данных МиГ-21У их 14 штук.


У вас старая версия. Я проконсульровался, получается пока 5 (то ли 2+3, то ли 3+2) года те же 1966-67.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А теперь посмотрите на фото этой машины в полный рост.


Такого качества фото не показатель, кроме того это нестроевая машина а что может быть на памятниках и музейных экспонатов см.  405,406. в этой ветке.
А вот фото спарочки московского завода.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша -Вы можете показать изображение. Я не понимаю, "*выдвижной*" закрылок"


Юрек, выдвижной как на МиГ-21ПФ

----------


## RA3DCS

> Так ведь здесь и есть выдвижной, разве нет? Или я опять чего-то не понял?


Валера на машинах 31 завода до 07 самолета 06 серии был выдвижной закрылок затем поворотный, на самолетах МиГ-21У 30 завода только выдвижной.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, звиняй, попутал номера заводов: 30-й и 31-й. Совсем плох на голову стал.

----------


## Юрьич

> Валера на машинах 31 завода до 07 самолета 06 серии был выдвижной закрылок затем поворотный, на самолетах МиГ-21У 30 завода только выдвижной.


Может не понял вопроса: "У" отличалась от "УМ/УС" гондолой ТП, расположением основного ПВД, отсутствием перископа и  отсутствием СПС.  УМ от УС внешне отличалась антенной р/ст. на гаргроте.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Может не понял вопроса: "У" отличалась от "УМ/УС" гондолой ТП, расположением основного ПВД, отсутствием перископа и  отсутствием СПС.  УМ от УС внешне отличалась антенной р/ст. на гаргроте.


Да мы совсем про другое. Тормозной парашют в основании киля был и на МиГ-21У. и антенна на гроте УМ появилась не сразу.

----------


## babcia131

Коллеги - ищу рисунке и размеры конуса МиГ-21У [УМ, УС], 21F-13 . Разве размеры такие же, как в 21F-13 ?

----------


## FLOGGER

Я думаю, да, такие же. Двигатель тот же, диаметр в\заборника тот же.
А у вас есть размеры конуса 21Ф-13? Если есть, хотелось бы увидеть.

----------


## babcia131

*FLOGGER* К сожалению, нет размеры конуса 21Ф-13. :Frown: Но я бы сравнил с любопытством.

----------


## GThomson

> Я думаю, да, такие же. Двигатель тот же, диаметр в\заборника тот же.
> А у вас есть размеры конуса 21Ф-13? Если есть, хотелось бы увидеть.


и там, и там стоял самолётный радиодальномер СРД-5МК, размер антенны которого, определял размеры конуса (или наоборот...)

----------


## popas

В Румынии были следующие МиГ 21 У :
серийный производство                           вариант                               количество борту
    663516                                          У 66-600                             3516 красный, слом    663517                                          У 66-600                             3517 красный, слом    665117                                          У 66-600                             5117 красный, на дисплее Clinceni аэродром, вблизи Бухареста    661120                                          У 66-400                             1120 красный,подвергаются Mузея Aвиации, Бухарест    661216                                          У 66-400                             1216 красный, черный, слом    661716                                          У 66-400                             1716 красный, рухнул в 1984    661717                                          У 66-400                             1717 красный, слом

----------


## exluppis

Хорватия машина - слом

----------


## Avia M

> Камуфляж "местный". Вложение 64482Вложение 64484


Теперь так...

----------


## PPV

Решил сунуть эту информацию сюда, вдруг кому-нибудь будет интересно. Итак:

Серийные МиГ-21У, предназначенных для проверки состояния балки крыла в 1966 году:

Сер.№		Дата отпр.с з-да 31	Куда отправлен
0911		04.1965		Минск
1011		04.1965		Киев
0809УС	06.1965		18374
0113		07.1965		«П»
0713		08.1965		Купянск 
0414		09.1965		Лебяжье
0514		09.1965		Киев
0714		10.1965		Львов
0914		09.1965		Лебяжье
1014		09.1965		«П»
0116		01.1966		Кубинка
0616		01.1966		Львов
1016		02.1966		Липецк
0417		01.1966		Вазиани
0517		03.1966		Липецк
0717		03.1966		Ташкент
0118		03.1966		Лебяжье
0218		06.1966		Купянск
0418		03.1966		Лебяжье
1018		06.1966		Купянск
0119		06.1966		Лебяжье
0219		06.1966		Лебяжье
0419		06.1966		Лебяжье
0519		06.1966		Лебяжье
0919		07.1966		Лебяжье
1019		07.1966		Лебяжье
0320		07.1966		Лебяжье
0620		07.1966		Лебяжье
0920		07.1966		Лебяжье

----------


## RA3DCS

> Решил сунуть эту информацию сюда, вдруг кому-нибудь будет интересно. Итак:
> 
> 
> 0113        07.1965        «П»


А "П"   - что такое?

----------


## PPV

> А "П"   - что такое?


В документе это не расшифровывалось, так что поле для догадок...

----------


## RA3DCS

Жуковский авиационный техникум.
МиГ-21У 01665114
Фото Евгений Лебедев.

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-то я насчет задней части фонаря не понял.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что-то я насчет задней части фонаря не понял.


Валера, там до МиГ-21-го стоял Л-29.  Фонарь это остатки былой роскоши!

----------


## babcia131

> Нет Саша, никогда такого не было. С 4 БД видел только модельку)))) Интересно, "самые последние" это какие? Фото, как я полагаю, у них нету?


Фото из кубаньсково форума  (Facebook)  Aviacion Militar Cubana

----------


## babcia131



----------


## babcia131

> Вложение 102877
> Будет ещё одно фото спарки во время полёта.



MiG-21UM + КРЫЛО MiG-21BIS :Confused:

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Решил сунуть эту информацию сюда, вдруг кому-нибудь будет интересно. Итак:
> 
> Серийные МиГ-21У, предназначенных для проверки состояния балки крыла в 1966 году:
> 
> Сер.№		Дата отпр.с з-да 31	Куда отправлен
> 0911		04.1965		Минск
> 1011		04.1965		Киев
> 0809УС	06.1965		18374
> 0113		07.1965		«П»
> ...


Hi,

What does "редназначенных для проверки состояния балки крыла в 1966 году" exactly mean?

And "Дата отпр.с з-да 31" is the delivery date of the aircraft?

And what about "0809УС"?


Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## sovietjet

> Hi,
> 
> What does "редназначенных для проверки состояния балки крыла в 1966 году" exactly mean?
> 
> And "Дата отпр.с з-да 31" is the delivery date of the aircraft?
> 
> And what about "0809УС"?
> 
> 
> ...


предназначенных для проверки состояния балки крыла в 1966 году - means "slated for checking of wing spars in 1966"

Дата отпр.с з-да 31 - Date which aircraft departed from factory 31 (after checking wing spars)

0809УС probably refers to a MiG-21US whereas the rest are MiG-21U

----------

